# Hilfe!...Eltern!



## NantisNerathor (14. November 2008)

Hallo an alle..
ich habe schon länger kein WoW mehr gespielt weil ich den Spaß an diesem Spiel verloren habe. Nun da Wrath of the Lich King kam wollte ich eig wieder anfangen zu spielen, da ich vom dem was ich in Videos gesehen habe sehr begeistert war.
Nur meine Eltern machen mir da einen Strich durch die Rechnung. Sie meinen meine Noten wäre durch dieses Spiel stark gesunken, was auch stimmte allerding bin ich nun auf dem Weg mein Abi zu machen und bin auch sehr gut dabei. Ich habe meinen Eltern schon erklärt das ich nicht so lange am Tag spielen werde wie bisher, da ich meine Noten halten möchte und aus sportlichen gründen eh nciht mehr so viel Zeit dafür habe. Allerdings sind meine Eltern immer noch dagegen.

Deshalb möchte ich hier eure Meinung hören und hoffe das ihr mir Tipps geben könnt, wie ich meine Eltern rum bekommen kann mir die neue Erweiterung zu erlauben!

Ich hoffe auf eure Hilfe.
Danke im Voraus!!!


----------



## Asmardin (14. November 2008)

Kann Deine Eltern verstehen, Dich aber auch. Also das Game läuft Dir ja nicht weg und die Zeit bis zum Abi is schneller rum als Du denkst! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Therion- (14. November 2008)

Spielzeit begrenzen lassen. 
Bei einer Verschlechterung der Noten die Spielzeit komplett streichen.

Wenn du das nächste Jahr Abi machst isses ja nur noch ein halbes Jahr bis dahin, also mach konzentrier dich erstmal darauf.



Aber ich muss auch sagen kein Mensch schaut mehr aufs Abi nachm Studium oder 2 Jobs.


----------



## jippsi (14. November 2008)

erzähl ihnen mal von der elterlichen freigabe (spielzeit begrenzung) auf der hompage


----------



## Chim3r4 (14. November 2008)

Nicht böse gemeinte Frage:
Du bist auf dem Weg zum Abi, damit würd ich sagen, dass du schon 18 bist. 

Wieso lässt du dir groß von deinen Eltern reinreden? Nicht, dass du dich mit ihnen auf Kriegsfuß stellen sollst, aber ich denke, dass man in dem alter das Recht auf Mündigkeit haben sollte.


----------



## Naarg (14. November 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Spielzeit begrenzen lassen.
> Bei einer Verschlechterung der Noten die Spielzeit komplett streichen.


Gib Ihnen das Gefühl, Sie hätten Kontrolle über deinen Konsum.



-Therion- schrieb:


> Aber ich muss auch sagen kein Mensch schaut mehr aufs Abi nachm Studium oder 2 Jobs.


Sicher, aber bis dahin muss man sich ja auch bewerben


----------



## Lisutari (14. November 2008)

Ich nehme mir auch wegen Unitechnsichen gründen eine spielpause, aber glaub nicht ich würde auch nicht gerne  WoW spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Gringo_ (14. November 2008)

Also echt, selten so gelacht XDXDXDXDXDXDXDXD


----------



## July (14. November 2008)

W O .. Was? 

ah, WOW, hm, spielt das noch wer?

kk ..


----------



## Lisutari (14. November 2008)

July schrieb:


> W O .. Was?
> 
> ah, WOW, hm, spielt das noch wer?
> 
> kk ..


Willst du Lustig sein oder uns Beleidigen? Beides funktioniert nicht...


----------



## direct-Gaming (14. November 2008)

NantisNerathor schrieb:


> Hallo an alle..
> ich habe schon länger kein WoW mehr gespielt weil ich den Spaß an diesem Spiel verloren habe. Nun da Wrath of the Lich King kam wollte ich eig wieder anfangen zu spielen, da ich vom dem was ich in Videos gesehen habe sehr begeistert war.
> Nur meine Eltern machen mir da einen Strich durch die Rechnung. Sie meinen meine Noten wäre durch dieses Spiel stark gesunken, was auch stimmte allerding bin ich nun auf dem Weg mein Abi zu machen und bin auch sehr gut dabei. Ich habe meinen Eltern schon erklärt das ich nicht so lange am Tag spielen werde wie bisher, da ich meine Noten halten möchte und aus sportlichen gründen eh nciht mehr so viel Zeit dafür habe. Allerdings sind meine Eltern immer noch dagegen.
> 
> ...



Ich musste auch ein bisschen lachen. ^^ Ich weiß nicht ob man das ernst nehmen kann aber war ganz lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sollte es dein Ernst sein: Mach lieber erst mal dein Abi - wenn man erst mal wieder anfängt kommt man nicht mehr davon los und schnell werden aus ein paar Stunden ein paar mehr Stunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (14. November 2008)

omfg.....wer son Thread verfasst sollte echt kein WoW zocken dürfen O_o
was sollen wir sagen ??? anscheinend bist du noch minderjährig, also haben deine Eltern volle Befehlsgewalt über Dich, wenn die sagen "Ne, nix WoW für dich!" dann kann dir die Community auch nich helfen .....


----------



## Occasus (14. November 2008)

sry aber wenn du dir von deinen eltern mit 18 jahren sage lässt was für spiele du spielen darfst dann wundere ich mich schon. 

machs einfach so:

test->gute Note spielen->schlechte Note nicht spielen


----------



## Schneelilie (14. November 2008)

July schrieb:


> W O .. Was?
> 
> ah, WOW, hm, spielt das noch wer?
> 
> kk ..



Damit hast du eindrucksvoll bewiesen, dass deine Fähigkeiten des Rechnens und Lesens nicht existent sind, meine Liebe. Verwechsel das bitte nicht mit AoC oder Tetris. Die du beide scheinbar ausgiebig geniesst.

Na gut. Nur AoC. Tetris spiele ich auch.


----------



## Occasus (14. November 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Spielzeit begrenzen lassen.
> Bei einer Verschlechterung der Noten die Spielzeit komplett streichen.
> 
> Wenn du das nächste Jahr Abi machst isses ja nur noch ein halbes Jahr bis dahin, also mach konzentrier dich erstmal darauf.
> ...




mit abi verdient man im schnitt glaub ich so ca 300 euro mehr.


----------



## Kronas (14. November 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> omfg.....wer son Thread verfasst sollte echt kein WoW zocken dürfen O_o
> was sollen wir sagen ??? anscheinend bist du noch minderjährig, also haben deine Eltern volle Befehlsgewalt über Dich, wenn die sagen "Ne, nix WoW für dich!" dann kann dir die Community auch nich helfen .....


minderjährig und abi machen passt iwie net


----------



## Dark Guardian (14. November 2008)

Das KANN nicht ernst gemeint sein...

... falls doch ist Daddy warscheinlich Mitglied der CSU...

Mal ehrlich, wäre der TE 12 kann man sagen: elterliche Freigabe blabla... aber bei einem Abiturienten? 

Wer klug genug ist sein Abi hinzukriegen sollte auch klug genug sein seine "Freizeit" dementsprechend ein zu teilen.

Wenn das in so einem Alter immernoch die Eltern machen müssen, das "Kind" tut was die Eltern sagen und die "Eltern" der Meinung sind sich da noch einmischen zu müssen ist derbe was schief gelaufen... Alternative ist der Troll isn ehemaliger Suchti...


----------



## Rhokan (14. November 2008)

Also wenn das 1992 im Profil des TE stimmt, glaub ich das mit dem Abi nich wirklich


----------



## Lowstar (14. November 2008)

also wenn du "bald" das abi machst, dann biste ja schon geschätzte 18-19 Jahre alt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wenn du da ein spiel von deinen eltern verboten bekommst.. naja..
aber ich würde an deiner stelle, auch wenns ein jahr dauert mitm spiel warten..
abi ist 1000x wichtiger als ein spiel!

es liegt in deinen händen.. abschluss oder jetzt den spielspass ^^

btw spielbegrenzungen halte ich für mist ;D


----------



## Slavery (14. November 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> omfg.....wer son Thread verfasst sollte echt kein WoW zocken dürfen O_o
> was sollen wir sagen ??? anscheinend bist du noch minderjährig, also haben deine Eltern volle Befehlsgewalt über Dich, wenn die sagen "Ne, nix WoW für dich!" dann kann dir die Community auch nich helfen .....



100 Punkte an Mara der geilen Sau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne ma im Ernst, wenn du bald Abi hast, kannst du da nich selber entscheiden was am Besten für dich ist?
Und wie sollen wir dir helfen? Sollen wir deine Eltern anrufen und sie überreden?
Wir kennen dich nich und wir kennen deine Eltern nich, also können wir die Situation nich abschätzen...d.h. du musst alleine klarkommen...wenn deine Eltern nunmal "nein" sagen, dann akzeptiers und leg n´gutes Abi hin, danach hast du noch genug Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (14. November 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> minderjährig und abi machen passt iwie net



unter Umständen schon, das würde aber Bedeuten er wäre ein genie. Nehmen wir mal an, er ist über 18, dann frage ich mich, warum er sich sowas von den Eltern verbieten lässt ? es gibt demnach 2 Möglichkeiten :

1. Er macht erstmal sein Abi und amcht danach was er will.
2. Er zockt wow, mit der Konsequenz das seine Eltern ihn rauschmeißen, in dem Fall steht wow nix mehr im Weg, Stichwort Hartz4 oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gallatin8 (14. November 2008)

Ich würde die Elterliche freigabe vorschlagen das deine spielzeit begrenzt ist wird deine Eltern sicherlich beruhigen macht doch erstmal einen Testmonat und wenns nciht läuft dann halt erst Abi und dann ganz in ruhe Leveln und sich nicht dadurch hetzten lassen das alle Freunde und bekannten schon weiter sind. Schulterzucken, Todesritter erstellen und gemütlich vor sich hin leveln.


----------



## Kooki (14. November 2008)

Mir wurde wow auch verboten-.-^^. aber naja xD Noten sind aber während dieser Zeit nicht gesunken. Hingegen nachher sind sie gesunken xDD fragt mich nicht wiso^^  hab mir Warhammer gekauft...ist wirklich sehr gut kanns dir nur empfehlen und es genügt auch nur 1 h spielzeit am tag. ich spreche aus junger erfahrung, in wow war es halt ein bisschen wenig^^...mlg mike (HDRO ist auch ganz toll)

wenn du pvp magst kauf dir Warhammer
wenn du pve magst kauf dir Hdro


----------



## [DM]Zottel (14. November 2008)

Der Post ist doch ein Fake oder? Der kann nicht ernst gemeint sein....


----------



## zergerus (14. November 2008)

ich würde mal sagen: wow ganz lassen, und nach dem abi richtig genießen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## direct-Gaming (14. November 2008)

Wir können ja Unterschriften sammeln oder alle einen Brief an deine Eltern schreiben ^^ dann sind die sicherlich beeindruckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deine Adresse bitte einmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (14. November 2008)

guuute Idee ^^ und vor den Arbeiten lernen wir mit Ihm zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## direct-Gaming (14. November 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> guuute Idee ^^ und vor den Arbeiten lernen wir mit Ihm zusammen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jep ^^ gute Idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riggedi (14. November 2008)

Occasus schrieb:


> mit abi verdient man im schnitt glaub ich so ca 300 euro mehr.


Na, da kennt sich aber einer aus in der großen Welt der freien Marktwirtschaft...
/Ende der Ironie

Riggedi


----------



## Maradil (14. November 2008)

Ich hab auchn Problem...mein Chef erlaubt mir auch nich auf Arbeit zu zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was kann ich da machen ??


----------



## Maradil (14. November 2008)

riggedi schrieb:


> Na, da kennt sich aber einer aus in der großen Welt der freien Marktwirtschaft...
> /Ende der Ironie
> 
> Riggedi



Jop, wenn ich bei mir im Betrieb gucke, Einstiegsgehalt Beruf mit Abi 2.300 € Brutto
                                                         Einstiegsgehalt Beruf ohne Abi  1.700 € Brutto

nach Adam Riese ... 600 Euro...hm


----------



## Gornos (14. November 2008)

Nun ja, Minderjährige beim Abitur sind dank des tollen deutschen Schulsystems, insbesondere G8, keine Seltenheit mehr.
Ich mach auch nächstes Jahr Abi und werd erst ne Woche vorher 18, obwohl ich noch G9 mach. Und ich bin bei weitem nicht der jüngste der Stufe.

Und auch wenn nach dem Studium bzw. 2 Jobs keiner mehr aufs Abi schaut. Heute braucht man auch ein gutes Abi, wenn man denn was gescheites studieren will...

@TE: Ich hab meinen Account auch vor 'nem Monat gekündigt, und fang dann nach dem Abi wieder an. Glaub mir, es ist besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gin (14. November 2008)

Ich verstehe nicht, was an dem Thread jetzt so lächerlich, unglaubwürdig oder was auch immer sein soll?

Laut Profil ist der TE ´92 geboren, also 16 Jahre alt. 

Damit können die Eltern ihm verbieten, was sie wollen. Ein 16jähriger sollte zwar auch Selbstbestimmungsrecht haben, aber wenn die Eltern, wie der TE ja sogar selbst schrieb, sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit WoW gemacht haben, ist ihre Einstellung nachzuvollziehen.

Anfang ´92 geboren, keinmal Sitzen geblieben müsste 10te Klasse sein. Falls er früh eingeschult wurde, was auch nicht selten vorkommt, könnte er in der 11ten Klasse sein und damit auf dem Weg zum Abi.

==> Alles vollkommen plausibel.


Jetzt wird um Hilfe gebeten und bis auf 2 Posts gibt es nur sinnlosen Flame. Ich denke das WoW-Verbot haben andere Poster hier um einiges nötiger.



btt: 
Ich kann der Idee mit der elterlichen Freigabe nur zustimmen. Damit können deine Eltern den Spielekonsum effektiv und effizient kontrollieren. Verschlechtern sich deine Noten nicht, können sie dir nach und nach mehr Spielzeit freigeben. Sollten diese trotzdem wieder absacken oder sich andere nicht gewollte soziale Veränderungen ergeben, wird die Spielzeit reduziert. 

Wenn deine Eltern auch nur ein bisschen Verständnis haben und nicht nach dem "Weil nicht!"-Prinzip handeln, sollte sie das eigentlich überzeugen.


----------



## riggedi (14. November 2008)

Will sagen:

man kann unmöglich das Gehalt daran ermessen, ob oder wie man das Abi gepackt hat. Ich darf erwähnen, dass ich beispielsweise nur einen Fachhochschulabschluss habe mit anschliessendem Studium. Einige meiner Kollegen haben das komplette Abitur plus Studium und verdienen weniger als ich.
Ausserdem kommt es generell auf die Position drauf an: Ein Abiturient mit Ausbildung und einer Realschüler mit Ausbildung bekommen bei einem Arbeitgeber grundsätzlich das gleiche Gehalt (Tarifvertrag), denn ansonsten verstößt der Arbeitgeber gegen bestimmte Reglements.

Riggedi


----------



## ylvie (14. November 2008)

man sollte meinen jemand in deinem alter wäre halbwegs erwachsen und würde nicht im internet darüber jammern, daß die eltern wow verbieten.
mach dich doch nicht lächerlich!


----------



## Viorel (14. November 2008)

Also mein nächster Thread lautet:

"Hilfe...Reallife!Was tun um den Chef von WoW oder von meiner aufgrund WoW sinkender Leistung zu überzeugen?"

Übermorgen bin ich dann bei Oli Geissen in der Show und wenn das nicht klappt, Britt usw bis wenn ich mein Chef im Fernsehgericht anklage dass er zu wenig Verständnis für meine Sucht habe.


----------



## JeXo0o93 (14. November 2008)

July schrieb:


> W O .. Was?
> 
> ah, WOW, hm, spielt das noch wer?
> 
> kk ..



seltsam, hast dich dann wahrscheinlich nur im forum geirrt oder?
weil wer geht ohne zu wissen was es ist in ein "world of warcraft" forum oO?

selfpwnt und so

btt: wie alle schon gesagt haben elternfreigabe


----------



## Realtec (14. November 2008)

mach schule fertig dann haste genug zeit~~~

überleg mal bei dem einen gehts um deine zukunft und das andere isn spiel wozu du wahrscheinlich noch 60+ jahre zeit zu hast


----------



## Hinterhältiger (14. November 2008)

July schrieb:


> W O .. Was?
> 
> ah, WOW, hm, spielt das noch wer?
> 
> kk ..



pf.


----------



## Viorel (14. November 2008)

riggedi schrieb:


> Will sagen:
> 
> man kann unmöglich das Gehalt daran ermessen, ob oder wie man das Abi gepackt hat. Ich darf erwähnen, dass ich beispielsweise nur einen Fachhochschulabschluss habe mit anschliessendem Studium. Einige meiner Kollegen haben das komplette Abitur plus Studium und verdienen weniger als ich.
> Ausserdem kommt ese generell auf die Position drauf an: Ein Abiturient mit Ausbildung und einer Realschüler mit Ausbildung bekommen bei einem Arbeitgeber grundsätzlich das gleiche Gehalt (Tarifvertrag), denn ansonsten verstößt der Arbeitgeber gegen bestimmte Reglements.
> ...



Eines der dümmsten Sachen die ich gehört habe. Es sei denn du bist Hartz 4 und bezeichnest das als Arbeit. OB man das Abi gepackt hat und WIE ist das A und O heutzutage. Wie willst du ohne Abi studieren? Gut höchstens Fachhochschule und selbst der weg dahin ist ein Mist und meistens länger als Abi. Ausserdem WIE? Auf dem Kopf gefallen oder wie? Noten sind die Eintritskarte überall, um eine Ausbildungsstelle, bei FH oder bei der UNI. Ohne gute Noten will dich keiner!!! Da schauen sie nicht wieviele 70er 80er du in WoW hast. Ausserdem steck dein Tarifvertrag sonst wohin die Firmen sind in diese Zeiten wo Wirtschaftskrise herrscht extrem wählerisch. Da stellen sie den mit Realschulanschluss gar nicht ein. Natürlich kommt es drauf an wo man Arbeiten will. Stadliche Müllentsorgung, Mahler und Lakierer, versteht mich nicht falch ist genau so eine ehrenwerte Arbeit. Nur dafür braucht man kein Abi. 

@TE: Wenn du mit WoW keine Leistung bringst dann lass es. Mach etwas aus deinem Leben, mach etwas für später. Eine Eintritskarte wie ein Abi mit gute Noten ist ein Leben lang gültig, ein paar Figürchen in dem man Zeit reingesteckt hat haben höchstens einmaligen Wert, ansosten kannst du es vergessen. Mach etwas aus deinem Leben, bevor es nicht zu spät ist.


----------



## direct-Gaming (14. November 2008)

Gin schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht, was an dem Thread jetzt so lächerlich, unglaubwürdig oder was auch immer sein soll?
> 
> Laut Profil ist der TE ´92 geboren, also 16 Jahre alt.
> 
> ...



Ohaaaaa ^^ hmm und was denkst du sollen wir machen? 
Wie bereits von mir vorgeschlagen? Eine Unterschriften Aktion oder wir schreiben alle einen Brief an seine Eltern? 

Jap, gute Idee   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mal im Ernst: Er soll mal lieber sein Abi machen....... WOW kann man in einer Bewerbung kaum aufführen, oder?


----------



## PimpGun (14. November 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Willst du Lustig sein oder uns Beleidigen? Beides funktioniert nicht...



owned xD


----------



## Jokkerino (14. November 2008)

Ich schliesse mich der Mehrheit an, und stelle dir die Frage : Wenn du bereits volljährig bist, warum lässt du dir von deinen Eltern ein SPIEL zu spielen verbieten?


----------



## -Therion- (14. November 2008)

Haha Viorel bist du lustig. Geh mal arbeiten und bewirb dich und dann schreibe hier nochmal.

Vielleicht sollte ich meinen Chef nochmal fragen ob ich mit Mitte 20 nicht doch noch mal mein Abi Zeugnis nachreichen sollte. Vielleicht gibts ja nochmal 300 € mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier nochwas zum "absahnen" mit Studium 

http://www.welt.de/finanzen/karriere/artic...-Bezahlung.html

http://derstandard.at/?url=/?id=1225359232595


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. November 2008)

WoW läuft dir nicht weg, das Abi schon und das sehr schnell...

Also konzentrier dich auf die Schule und danach kannste machen was du willst


----------



## Georan (14. November 2008)

Chim3r4 schrieb:


> Nicht böse gemeinte Frage:
> Du bist auf dem Weg zum Abi, damit würd ich sagen, dass du schon 18 bist.
> 
> Wieso lässt du dir groß von deinen Eltern reinreden? Nicht, dass du dich mit ihnen auf Kriegsfuß stellen sollst, aber ich denke, dass man in dem alter das Recht auf Mündigkeit haben sollte.


this


----------



## Jokkerino (14. November 2008)

Naja ich kenne einige Leute die doch ziemlich extrem WoW zocken und dabei auch noch erfolgreich in der Schule/Studium/Abi sind.


----------



## Core2Reality (14. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> WoW läuft dir nicht weg, das Abi schon und das sehr schnell...
> 
> Also konzentrier dich auf die Schule und danach kannste machen was du willst




Finde ich auch so ich habe mein Abi auch versaut und musste es nachholen also mach nicht den Fehler sondern Schule geht vor

Soll auch nur ein Rat sein


----------



## Gin (14. November 2008)

direct-Gaming schrieb:


> Ohaaaaa ^^ hmm und was denkst du sollen wir machen?



Wie wäre es mit: Einfach nicht posten, wenn man keine hilfreiche Antwort parat hat, statt sich über das "Leid" und den darauf folgenden Hilfegesuch anderer lustig zu machen?

Ich weiss, das wäre ja mal so gar nicht ForentrolligFlamerboylike und sowas von unkewl.



> Mal im Ernst: Er soll mal lieber sein Abi machen....... WOW kann man in einer Bewerbung kaum aufführen, oder?



Natürlich ist das Abi wichtig und erst recht wichtiger als ein Spiel, aber warum sollte nicht beides gehen? Keine Ahnung, was du machst (Arbeit, Schule, Uni) und es ist auch egal, aber wie schaffst du es denn nebenher noch WoW zu spielen? Solange die Freizeitbeschäftigung nicht zur Sucht wird und zu viel Zeit in Anspruch nimmt, gibt es dagegen nichts einzuwenden - auch nicht, wenn in 2,5 Jahren das Abi vor der Tür steht. Und diese Kontrolle der Spielzeit lässt sich nunmal hervorragend über die elterliche Freigabe regeln.


----------



## püdel1 (14. November 2008)

Betreff: die Flames zum Thema: "Gehst aufs Abi zu und lässt dir noch was sagen von deinen Eltern oO wtf?" Elterliche Fürsorge hört nicht mit Schlag 18 auf und das Bedürfnis, seinen Eltern zu wohlfallen ebenso wenig. Meiner Empfindung nach halte ich das schlichtweg für ein völlig intaktes Familienleben, wenn Eltern ihren (von mir aus fast) erwachsenen Kindern wohlgemeinte Ratschläge mit auf den Weg geben. 

Insofern: Lieber TE, wenn du in der 11 bist und von verkürzter Schulzeit betroffen bist (Abi nach 12, statt 13 Jahren), dann lass die Finger von Wow. So lang dauerts nicht mehr und danach hast du erstmal meeeehr als genug Zeit (wirklich). Solltest du die normale 13jährige Schulzeit zum Abi haben, dann verhandel mit deinen Eltern über die bereits genannte elterliche Freigabe o.Ä. und zock, in der 11 läuft nix. Hatte nie wieder in meinem Leben soviel Zeit oO. 

Und zum Thema Noten im Abi: Dieses Dings von wegen Noten sind nicht wichtig, Hauptsache bestanden etc. ist veraltet, zumindest was bestimmte spätere Wünsche angeht. Wenn ich Medizin (oder andere NC intensive Fächer) studieren will, dann müssen die Noten passen, es sei denn Mami und Papi finanzieren mir ein Auslandsstudium. Da ist nichts mehr mit Hauptsache durch, Rest passt schon. Da wartet man sich dann nämlich zum Kaplönchen bis man einen Studienplatz hat. 

soweit, senf...

lg


----------



## Derrty (14. November 2008)

Occasus schrieb:


> mit abi verdient man im schnitt glaub ich so ca 300 euro mehr.



Also bei Aldi kriegste 50cent mehr in der Stunde wennst Abi hast xD


----------



## Voldemôrd (14. November 2008)

NantisNerathor schrieb:


> wollte ich eig wieder anfangen zu spielen



Mach lieber ers dein Abi die leute schauen unglaublich stark auf Noten UND ABI <---------------------!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ohne Abi wirs du heute nirgendwo mehr genommen es sei denn als strassenkehrer un das willst du sicher nicht

Wenn du fertig mitm abi bis kannste ja soviel zocken wie du mags ausser du studierst


----------



## 4shamans (14. November 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> minderjährig und abi machen passt iwie net




ich mach in 2 jahren abi da bin ich 17 na und?

oke aber andere aus meiner klasse sin dann schon 20^^



Voldemôrd schrieb:


> Mach lieber ers dein Abi die leute schauen unglaublich stark auf Noten UND ABI <---------------------!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ohne Abi wirs du heute nirgendwo mehr genommen es sei denn als strassenkehrer un das willst du sicher nicht
> ...



naja viele nehmen auch lieber jmd mit real-> FOS-> guter schnitt als ABI mieser schnitt


----------



## Spy123 (14. November 2008)

Naja...wenn dua ufm weg zum Abi bist wirst du wohl denke ich 17 oder so sein....und dann lässt du dir noch sowas von deinen Eltern vorschreiben? Du solltest für dich selbst verantwortlich sei und wissen was du tust. Btw findest du es nicht ein bisschen arm hier im Forum so einen Käse zu posten ?


----------



## Dentus (14. November 2008)

Wer Abitur machen will, sollte auch fähig sein seinen Konsum von Spielen selbst zu begrenzen. Wenn dir das deine Eltern nicht abkaufen, wird ihre Entscheidung wohl ein Grund haben.

Ich hab mit 16 übrigens nicht um Erlaubnis gefragt, ob ich dieses oder jenes Spiel spielen darf oder nicht und trotzdem ein gutes Abitur gemacht.


----------



## Aerasan (14. November 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> omfg.....wer son Thread verfasst sollte echt kein WoW zocken dürfen O_o
> was sollen wir sagen ??? anscheinend bist du noch minderjährig, also haben deine Eltern volle Befehlsgewalt über Dich, wenn die sagen "Ne, nix WoW für dich!" dann kann dir die Community auch nich helfen .....



was bistn du fürn Idi** lass ihn halt,vll will er sich nich unbedingt mit seinen eltern anlegen?!?!

was das thema angeht: ich bin jetz auch oberstufe un meine eltern wollen mir WoW "wegnehmen" ich versuchs einfach immer hinauszuverschieben,ich hör damit doch nich auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theduke666 (14. November 2008)

hello_moto_15 schrieb:


> Also bei Aldi kriegste 50cent mehr in der Stunde wennst Abi hast xD


Na siehste, fast das doppelte!


----------



## GreenElb1991 (14. November 2008)

Hi,
ich würde dir auch raten,besser während der Zeit vor dem Abi kein MMO zu spielen,da vor allem bei WoW der Druck,immer das möglichst beste Equip zu haben,sehr hoch ist.
Ich habe Anfang dieses Jahr mit WoW aufgehört,weil ich viel zu viel Zeit damit verbrachte und auch während der Schulzeit nicht richtig konzentriert war,weil ich immer an WoW gedacht habe und auch,weil ich mich nur noch sehr selten mit Freunden getroffen habe.Ich geh aufs Gymnasium und war in der 10 . Klasse.Als ich aufgehört habe,was 1-2 Monate nach dem Halbjahreszeugnis war,wessen Durchschnitt bei circa 2,7 lag,wenn ich mich nicht irre.Habe mich dann jedoch im 2. Halbjahr ohne WoW plötzlich viel besser in der Schule konzentrieren können und hatte dann im Ganzjahreszeugnis nen Schnitt von 2,1 . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich kenne auch jemanden,der (wahrscheinlich) wegen WoW sein Abi nicht bestanden hat und es jetzt wiederholen muss,und selbst wenn er es bestanden hätte,wäre der Durchschnitt nicht so toll für ne Bewerbung gewesen...
Also mein ehrlicher Rat an dich,fang besser nicht wieder damit an,sondern verbringe deine Freizeit lieber mit etwas anderem.
Liebe Grüße GreenElb1991


----------



## da_lolo (14. November 2008)

andere Theorie...
Der TE  ist 15 oder 16, 1992 geboren, hat G8 und kommt ienfach in nem halben jahr in die Koleg-stufe, was heißen soll das er seine Noten etc in das Abi mit einbringen muss..
bin auch 1992, 15, hab G8, (ja, es ist der größte scheißdreck der welt, die idee nicht, aber die umsetzung) und muss im feburar meine Seminarfächer(früher hieß es Leistungskurse) wählen...
und da beschwere sich einer, dass man frühreif sei... was anderes ist da auch nciht zu erwarten wenn alles schneller gehen muss...


----------



## Topperharly (14. November 2008)

Ich dachte, dass das hier ein Witz sei, dem ist aber offensichtlich nicht so... irgendwie is das sehr sehr lustig....und auch nicht.... ich meine das jetzt nicht negativ.... ich hab auch ne wow pause gehabt als ich meine pruefungen hatte.... aber oehm.... warum redest du mit deinen eltern uebrs zocken? hocken die hinter dir und beobachten dich was du machst.......(engl. tastatur)


----------



## Senseless6666 (14. November 2008)

NantisNerathor schrieb:


> Hallo an alle..
> ich habe schon länger kein WoW mehr gespielt weil ich den Spaß an diesem Spiel verloren habe. Nun da Wrath of the Lich King kam wollte ich eig wieder anfangen zu spielen, da ich vom dem was ich in Videos gesehen habe sehr begeistert war.
> Nur meine Eltern machen mir da einen Strich durch die Rechnung. Sie meinen meine Noten wäre durch dieses Spiel stark gesunken, was auch stimmte allerding bin ich nun auf dem Weg mein Abi zu machen und bin auch sehr gut dabei. Ich habe meinen Eltern schon erklärt das ich nicht so lange am Tag spielen werde wie bisher, da ich meine Noten halten möchte und aus sportlichen gründen eh nciht mehr so viel Zeit dafür habe. Allerdings sind meine Eltern immer noch dagegen.
> 
> ...



Elterliche freigabe.. sie stellen ein das du maximal 2 stunden oda 3 am tag spielen darfst und gut ist..


----------



## Philipp23 (14. November 2008)

Hör auf deine Eltern. Finger weg von WOW !


----------



## Senseless6666 (14. November 2008)

Chim3r4 schrieb:


> Nicht böse gemeinte Frage:
> Du bist auf dem Weg zum Abi, damit würd ich sagen, dass du schon 18 bist.
> 
> Wieso lässt du dir groß von deinen Eltern reinreden? Nicht, dass du dich mit ihnen auf Kriegsfuß stellen sollst, aber ich denke, dass man in dem alter das Recht auf Mündigkeit haben sollte.


Abi und 18 .. oO?^^


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (14. November 2008)

Ich weis garnicht warum so viele Leute an der Glaubwürdigkeit zweifeln, kenne durchaus Leute bei denen das auch der Fall ist, wenn auch nicht unbedingt im Zusammenhang mit Wotlk.
Meine Eltern reden mir auch noch rein, auch wenn ich 19 bin^^
Solange ich unter deren Dach wohne, hab ich mich auch an Regeln zu halten - zwar jetzt nicht so streng wie sich das anhört, aber man hat so seine Pflichten, aber auch Freiheiten.

Versuch nen gesunden Mittelweg, wenn möglich garnicht WoW, zu spielen.


----------



## Meriane (14. November 2008)

Abiturient ist man doch schon in der 12, und da werde ich auch erst 17 sein...
Ist doch nichts außergewöhnliches Oo
Oder seid ihr etwa alle so oft sitzen geblieben ? :/


----------



## Lwellewhyn (14. November 2008)

Dank G8 wird ein Großteil mit 18 sein Abitur machen, viele sogar vorher. Lass Dir von niemanden einreden das Abitur würde nichts mehr zählen, wenn man erst einmal eine Ausbildung, Studium etc abgeschlossen hat, selbst nach einer Promotion gehört das Abiturzeugnis zu den Dokumenten die Einfluss auf die Einstellung haben, natürlich nicht mehr so stark wie am Anfang.
Lass Dich in Deiner Leistungsfähigkeit nicht einschränken und versuche Deine Eltern durch Vertrauen zu überzeugen.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (14. November 2008)

Ich bin weder sitzen geblieben noch hab ich ne Klasse übersprungen. Kindergartenzeit voll ausgenutzt, dann eingeschult. Mein Birthday liegt genau so zwischen dem entscheidenden Termin^^
Mein Bruder macht Abi mit 12 Schuljahren der Arme...ich jetzt in diesem Jahr in der 13.

Man muss nicht sitzen bleiben um schon so "alt" zu sein.


----------



## Aerasan (14. November 2008)

Obi-Lan-Kenobi schrieb:


> Ich weis garnicht warum so viele Leute an der Glaubwürdigkeit zweifeln, kenne durchaus Leute bei denen das auch der Fall ist, wenn auch nicht unbedingt im Zusammenhang mit Wotlk.
> Meine Eltern reden mir auch noch rein, auch wenn ich 19 bin^^
> Solange ich unter deren Dach wohne, hab ich mich auch an Regeln zu halten - zwar jetzt nicht so streng wie sich das anhört, aber man hat so seine Pflichten, aber auch Freiheiten.
> 
> Versuch nen gesunden Mittelweg, wenn möglich garnicht WoW, zu spielen.



Jap das sagen meine eltern auch immer,wenn dir nicht passt was wir sagen kannste ja ausziehen! pff ich hab ja keine wahl als auf sie zu hören


----------



## Cold Play (14. November 2008)

ich versteh dich gut^^

wie wäre es wenn du ein abkommen mit ihnen beschliest?  inetwa das sie jedes quartal deinen notendurchschnitt erfahren und wenn der unter 2,5 liegt das du dann weiter spielen darfst.

oder zusaätzliche hausarbeiten (ich meine nicht die aus der schule sondern sowas wie wischen putzen etc)

allerdings müsstest du dich daran auch halten^^


mfg 

Cold Play


----------



## RogueCheka (14. November 2008)

ich würd sagen: lass dir net so viel sagen bist schon 18! sag es ist dein pech und dein leben und beweis ihnen erstmal dass du auch über 2 3 wochen die guten noten halten kannst und dann sagst: kukt dass geht mit den guten noten trotz viel freizeit aktivitäten. und wenn dus abi hinter dir hast kannste zocken bis zum umfallen bist 18 und ENDE!!!! ;D


----------



## mendiger (14. November 2008)

du versprichst ihnen einfach jeden tag nur so lang zu spielen bis deine erholung aufgebraucht ist.


----------



## BSA (14. November 2008)

Ich Würde Dir emüfehlen lass WoW bleiben, Kostet Zeit und Geld^^

LG

Schaf^^


----------



## deHaar (14. November 2008)

NantisNerathor schrieb:


> Hallo an alle..
> ich habe schon länger kein WoW mehr gespielt weil ich den Spaß an diesem Spiel verloren habe. Nun da Wrath of the Lich King kam wollte ich eig wieder anfangen zu spielen, da ich vom dem was ich in Videos gesehen habe sehr begeistert war.
> Nur meine Eltern machen mir da einen Strich durch die Rechnung. Sie meinen meine Noten wäre durch dieses Spiel stark gesunken, was auch stimmte allerding bin ich nun auf dem Weg mein Abi zu machen und bin auch sehr gut dabei. Ich habe meinen Eltern schon erklärt das ich nicht so lange am Tag spielen werde wie bisher, da ich meine Noten halten möchte und aus sportlichen gründen eh nciht mehr so viel Zeit dafür habe. Allerdings sind meine Eltern immer noch dagegen.
> 
> ...




Folgende Fakten kann man hierzu nennen: 

Sohn will WoW spielen und scheint tatsächlich verantwortungsvoll mit Spielzeit umgehen zu wollen. 
Eltern haben Angst um das Abitur bzw. den Notendurchschnitt. 
Hol Dir doch erstmal einen 10-Tage-Testaccount (ein Kumpel kann Dich dazu einladen und bekommt, solltest Du tatsächlich wieder anfangen sogar einen Freimonat, da kann er dann mal ein Bier springen lassen ;-) ) und teste Dich selbst, wie Du mit der Spielzeit umgehen kannst... 
Ansonsten würd ich sagen: Mach ein gutes Abi und wünsch Dir die Erweiterung + Abinote*0.5 Spielmonate/-Jahre von Deinen Eltern zum Abi! Dann bist Du nämlich entweder beim Bund, im Zivildienst, Student oder ne Frau (kann ja auch studieren, nicht falsch verstehen, verehrte Damen!) und kannst wirklich selbst entscheiden! (Kleiner Tipp: Die meiste Spielzeit erreicht man beim Zivildienst mit einem guten Arzt :-D )

Fazit: Sei froh, dass Du Eltern hast, die sich um ihre Kinder kümmern, andere würden bei der Nachfrage, ob sie WoW spielen dürfen ihren Heimleiter fragen oder von Ihren Eltern mit leeren Wodkaflschen beworfen! (Ja, Übertreibung ist ein Stilmittel!)

Nochmal als Ungleichung:    ABITUR/Bildung > Sport > WoW > Drogen nehmen! 

Sollte das jemand anders sehen, so sei er bitte über 18 und bespreche seine Ansichten auch nur mit Erwachsenen!


----------



## gaugarim (14. November 2008)

richt deinen eltern nen schönen gruß aus, ich hab n paar monate vorm abi wow angefangen und war jahrgangsbester
is ja nicht so dass man vorm abi nur stress hat, hatte selten so viel freie zeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## urmomismydailyquest (14. November 2008)

lass deinen eltern die spielzeit mit diesem einschränkungs teil bei
der accountverwaltung regulieren

oder schließe nen  kompromiss 
z.b. nur jeden 2. tag spieln un sonst lernen


----------



## Karius (14. November 2008)

Chim3r4 schrieb:


> Nicht böse gemeinte Frage:
> Du bist auf dem Weg zum Abi, damit würd ich sagen, dass du schon 18 bist.
> 
> Wieso lässt du dir groß von deinen Eltern reinreden? Nicht, dass du dich mit ihnen auf Kriegsfuß stellen sollst, aber ich denke, dass man in dem alter das Recht auf Mündigkeit haben sollte.



Lol^^

Hast du Dir schon mal überlegt wo er vielleicht wohnen könnte?
Oder wieviel er so verdient?
Oder dass er die Meinung seiner Eltern respektiert auch wenn sie sich nicht mit seiner deckt? oder oder oder?

Grosse Sprüche klopfen kann jeder. 

Zur Frage:
Elterliche Freigabe oder ganz darauf verzichten. Ohne WoW ist plötzlich so viel Zeit für anderes, davon fällt meist zumindest ein kleiner Teil für die Schule ab. Zocken will wohl jeder der hier ließt, aber empfehlen kann man dir an sich nur das Gegenteil. Die Elterliche Freigabe hätte im Falle von Spielen den Effekt das du sinnvoll eingeschränkt wirst und nicht immer mal wieder länger hängen bleibst. Wenn bspw. in 40 min deine Zeit ausgeht und das nicht dehnbar ist, hat das auch eine ganz andere Wirkung auf zB das suchen einer Gruppe/ machen einer Ini 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## elnerda (14. November 2008)

ich verstehe deine eltern vollkommen, ich selbst befinde mich in der selben schulischen situation wie du und habe deswegen jetzt mit wotlk aufgehört


----------



## mckayser (14. November 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Ich nehme mir auch wegen Unitechnsichen gründen eine spielpause, aber glaub nicht ich würde auch nicht gerne  WoW spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was genau machst Du denn in der Uni ^^? Auch Studieren?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gänsemarsch (14. November 2008)

Ich finde es ehr traurig, dass Du trotz Abi-Vorbereitungen nicht in der Lage bist, selbst Argumente für oder gegen ein Onlinespiel findest... 
Mal ehrlich, niemand kennt Deine Eltern sogut wie Du selbst. Wenn Du nicht weist, wie Du sie überzeugen kannst, dann kann es keiner...

Gut, das ich in Deinem Alter schon Geld verdient habe... ab 15/16 konnte mir keiner mehr sagen was ich mit meinem Geld anfangen sollte...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (14. November 2008)

Und ab jetzt ohne Flames... Verwarnungen sind raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## horrorvacui (14. November 2008)

hm vllt deinen eltern ein wenig was dazu geben sagen wir so 10 euro vllt isses ihnen dann wieder egal ^^ und lassen dich spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gywn (14. November 2008)

Gornos schrieb:


> Nun ja, Minderjährige beim Abitur sind dank des tollen deutschen Schulsystems, insbesondere G8, keine Seltenheit mehr.
> Ich mach auch nächstes Jahr Abi und werd erst ne Woche vorher 18, obwohl ich noch G9 mach. Und ich bin bei weitem nicht der jüngste der Stufe.
> 
> Und auch wenn nach dem Studium bzw. 2 Jobs keiner mehr aufs Abi schaut. Heute braucht man auch ein gutes Abi, wenn man denn was gescheites studieren will...
> ...


G8 ist noch nicht so weit da kommen die ersten in 2 Jahren in die 11 und wenn 92 stimmt, ist der TE eher in der 11 oder 12 (bin auch 92 und bin in der 11 und hab kaum noch Lust und Zeit WoW oder War zu spielen)


----------



## Psychowar (14. November 2008)

Ich bin dieses Jahr auch fleissig dabei Abi zu machen und spiele am Tag so maximal 3 Stunden. Meine Noten haben sich in keinem Fach verschlechtert, im Gegenteil, die sind sogar besser geworden. Den Lich King hab ich mir allerdings noch nicht geholt, weil ich mit Stufe 22 noch keinen Nutzen darin sehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf der einen Seite kann man deine Eltern natürlich verstehen, aber auf der anderen Seite ist es wirklich kein Problem, am Nachmittag mal für ein, zwei Stunden abzuschalten, du musst es halt nur in Maßen zu dir nehmen ^^.


----------



## Gnutz (14. November 2008)

Ich find das so genial. 
Bei mir ist der Notendurchschnitt nämlich immer dann gestiegen, als ich WoW gespielt hab (also Abo am laufen gehabt).
Ürigens gerade auch so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Du musst einfach zeigen, dass WoW bzw. Zocken nichts mit den Noten zu tun hat, allerdings weiß ich nicht, wie du das vor dem Abi hinbekommst ^^


----------



## м@πGф (14. November 2008)

Chim3r4 schrieb:


> Nicht böse gemeinte Frage:
> Du bist auf dem Weg zum Abi, damit würd ich sagen, dass du schon 18 bist.
> 
> Wieso lässt du dir groß von deinen Eltern reinreden? Nicht, dass du dich mit ihnen auf Kriegsfuß stellen sollst, aber ich denke, dass man in dem alter das Recht auf Mündigkeit haben sollte.



Ich kann verstehen was du meinst, aber auch seine Eltern. Welche Eltern wollen nicht, dass das Kind sein Abi schafft?

Und solange du noch bei ihnen wohnst wirst du wohl nicht das machen dürfen was du willst.

Elterliche Freigabe ist aber eine gute Idee.


----------



## Metalone (14. November 2008)

auf dem weg zum abi und dann nicht spielen dürfen?
verklag deine eltern,zieh aus und such dir ne wohnung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
void for close


----------



## neo1986 (14. November 2008)

Du machst grade abi und deine eltern wollen dir verbietten ein spiel zu spielen?
Man ich glaub du bist bischen zu alt das deine eltern dir sowas verbieten können.(Auser du hast schon ein paar mal ne klasse übersprungen)


----------



## ExoHunter (14. November 2008)

Metalone schrieb:


> auf dem weg zum abi und dann nicht spielen dürfen?
> verklag deine eltern,zieh aus und such dir ne wohnung.
> 
> 
> ...





neo1986 schrieb:


> Du machst grade abi und deine eltern wollen dir verbietten ein spiel zu spielen?
> Man ich glaub du bist bischen zu alt das deine eltern dir sowas verbieten können.(Auser du hast schon ein paar mal ne klasse übersprungen)



Das selbe habe ich mir auch gerade gedacht. Macht Abitur und seine Eltern erlauben ihm nicht, World of Warcraft zu spielen.
Bei dir muss ja einiges falsch gelaufen sein.

Außer natürlich, du wirst förmlich gezwungen, das Abitur zu machen. Ich meine, mit dem Alter sind manche bereits in der Lage,
selbstständig Entscheidungen zu treffen. Und diese Leute machen das Abitur für sich selbst, also aus eigener Entscheidung und
aus eigenem Antrieb, und nicht weil die Eltern es so wollen. Abgesehen davon sollte man in diesem Alter langsam fähig sein,
sich selbst im Zaum zu halten.

Tut mir Leid, aber das ist meine Meinung. Wer sich nicht beherrschen kann und nicht fähig ist, selbstständig im Leben
Prioritäten zu setzen, wird ständig der "Kleine" sein und dann auf Buffed.de gehen und einen Thread veröffentlichen, in dem
dann steht "Mama hat gesagt ich darf nicht WoW spielen!".

Ich muss hierbei zugeben, dass ich diese Sucht-Phase auch hatte. Nur war das bei mir innerhalb eines Praktikums, machte also
nix. Und ich habe auch selbstständig mit WoW aufgehört und bis zum heutigen Tage nicht mehr damit angefangen, weil dieses Spiel
einfach krank macht und zudem sowieso absolut blöd ist. (Meine Meinung <-> Eure Meinung)


----------



## derderimmerstirbt (14. November 2008)

mach erst dein abi, glaub mir, wenn du es nochmal machen musst, ist gar net schön..

ausserdem läuft wow nicht weg, das ist es nicht wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG shadow


----------



## Soldanot (14. November 2008)

Ich kann Dir auch nur den Tipp geben das Abi an erste Stelle zu setzen. Mit nem guten Abi, winkt ein besserer Studienplatz, daraus kann ein besserer Job folgen, wohl gemerkt kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ein besserer Job bedeutet mehr Selbstständigkeit, feie Zeitplannung, zumindest bis zu einem bestimmten Punkt. Wenn du das dann bis 65 Jahre hoch rechnest, verzichte jetzt auf ein halbes Jahr WoW und genieße es später um ein vielfaches mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jeder der WoW spielt und so ehrlich ist es zuzugeben, ist sich im klaren darüber das man von WoW sehr schnell gefesselt wird. Man verbringt dann oft mehr Zeit damit als man zuvor geplannt hatte.

Also, mein Tipp: Zieh das Abi durch und genieße dann WoW richtig, wenn du ohne schlechtes Gewissen auch mal ne Stunde mehr investieren kannst.


Natürlich ist alles oben genannte nur Theorie aber nicht so weit von der Wirklichkeit entfernt.

Entscheide selbst, ein Mensch der Abi macht ist in den meisten Fällen dazu im Stande.


----------



## slayer3012 (14. November 2008)

hmmm....^^ das prob kenne ich auch sehr gut xD^^ lass es lieber sein und starte mit wotlk bzw. mit wow überhaupt erst nach dem abi..das neue add-onn hat
aus wow nen komplett neues game gemacht dass mit dem alten bekoannten garnichts mehr zu tun hat...außerdem macht das spiel wieder extrem süchtig sodass einem garnix anderes übrig bleibt als zu suchtn^^ andrerseits verstehe ich dich auch aber wenn du deine noten halten wilst lass es xD^^ naja hf und gl bei deiner entscheidung und weiterem schulweg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## Anwak (14. November 2008)

Naja ich fände es schon arg lächerlich wenn ein angehender Abiturient von seinen Eltern über die elterliche Freigabe bei seinem spielen kontrolliert wird.

Dennoch würde ich einfach nach dem Abi anfangen, dir läuft ja nix davon.


----------



## Aerasan (14. November 2008)

Gywn schrieb:


> G8 ist noch nicht so weit da kommen die ersten in 2 Jahren in die 11 und wenn 92 stimmt, ist der TE eher in der 11 oder 12 (bin auch 92 und bin in der 11 und hab kaum noch Lust und Zeit WoW oder War zu spielen)


also ich bin 92er jahrgang, und ich bin in der 10.! mit jahrgang 92 is man ,zumindest bei uns in bayern , normal in der 10.klasse!^^


----------



## Dropz (14. November 2008)

mache doch eine test mit deinen elternab,wenn du deine noten hälts kannste zocken


----------



## NantisNerathor (14. November 2008)

Gin schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht, was an dem Thread jetzt so lächerlich, unglaubwürdig oder was auch immer sein soll?
> 
> Laut Profil ist der TE ´92 geboren, also 16 Jahre alt.
> 
> ...




so nochmal für alle er hat völlig recht ich bin 92ger jahrgang also 16 und es ist mein erstes Jahr zum Abi.
Somit können mir meine Eltern doch noch reinreden und deswegen hatte ich mcih auch schon öffter mit ihnen in den haaren.
ich danke trotzdem alles denen die versucht haben zu helfen und nicht i-einen misst hier posten und werde die ratschläger gerne einmal beherzigen.


Und nein ich bin kein ehemaliger suchti, weil ich noch nie viel zeit für dieses spiel gehabt habe.!!


----------



## Hogwing (21. November 2008)

Ich antworte mal aus der "Elternfraktion" raus, ich bin selber schon älter, meine Tochter spielt auch WOW, und das ist bei uns so ein Familiending. Aber es gibt da so einen kleinen feinen Unterschied: man kann 18 sein und groß auf seine Rechte pochen, aber man sollte sich auch immer überlegen, wer denn die ganze Kiste drumherum am Laufen hält: Wohnung, essen, etc. Natürlich hat man auch als Eltern ein berechtigtes Interesse, dass die Kinder auf die eigenen Füsse kommen und ihre Schule hinter sich bringen, weil auch wir Eltern irgendwann mal wieder ein bissel freie Füsse haben möchten. Meine Tochter beispielsweise ist konsequent, sie wohnt nämlich jetzt im eigenen Haushalt mit ihrem Freund, beide spielen und mich juckt das dann auch nicht. Wenn man ganz frei sein möchte, dann muss man auch die nötige Konsequenz ziehen. Frei sein kann man dann nur von zu Hause weg in ner eigenen Wohnung, und ehrlich: das wollen doch die meisten  nicht, oder? Und ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass "ein bisschen Spielzeit" durchaus bei dir eine andere Relevanz hat als bei deinen Eltern. Meine Tochter hat einfach nur Schwein, dass ich selber gerne zocke und deshalb oft vergessen habe, zu kontrollieren *gg*. Anmerkung, damit man es nicht falsch versteht: Meine tochter ist NICHT ausgezogen, um in Ruhe spielen zu können,d as hat sich einfach aus anderen Sachen heraus so ergeben.


----------



## Bird_of_Prey (21. November 2008)

ist doch gaaaanz einfach und die jahreszeit kommt dir auch zu gute

einfach vom weihnachtsmann wünschen !!! 

wunschzettel nach himmelspforten schicken


----------



## M1ghtymage (21. November 2008)

Chim3r4 schrieb:


> Nicht böse gemeinte Frage:
> Du bist auf dem Weg zum Abi, damit würd ich sagen, dass du schon 18 bist.
> 
> Wieso lässt du dir groß von deinen Eltern reinreden? Nicht, dass du dich mit ihnen auf Kriegsfuß stellen sollst, aber ich denke, dass man in dem alter das Recht auf Mündigkeit haben sollte.



/sign^^

Bei 7.-9. Klasse verständlich, aber wenn du aufs Abi "zugehst" kannst du dir doch nicht vorschreiben lassen, etwas nicht spielen zu dürfen oO
In dem Alter muss man für sich selbst entscheiden, ob man während des Abiturs WoW spielen will, oder ob Schule für die nächsten paar Jahre Vorrang hat.


----------



## Yumina (21. November 2008)

NantisNerathor schrieb:


> Hallo an alle..
> ich habe schon länger kein WoW mehr gespielt weil ich den Spaß an diesem Spiel verloren habe. Nun da Wrath of the Lich King kam wollte ich eig wieder anfangen zu spielen, da ich vom dem was ich in Videos gesehen habe sehr begeistert war.
> Nur meine Eltern machen mir da einen Strich durch die Rechnung. Sie meinen meine Noten wäre durch dieses Spiel stark gesunken, was auch stimmte allerding bin ich nun auf dem Weg mein Abi zu machen und bin auch sehr gut dabei. Ich habe meinen Eltern schon erklärt das ich nicht so lange am Tag spielen werde wie bisher, da ich meine Noten halten möchte und aus sportlichen gründen eh nciht mehr so viel Zeit dafür habe. Allerdings sind meine Eltern immer noch dagegen.
> 
> ...



Mach erstmal die Schule fertig, das Spiel läuft dir nicht weg, dein Leben schon...
Schmeiss es nicht weg für ein SPIEL
Yumi


----------



## Mione (21. November 2008)

Wenn du unbedingt jetzt schon wieder damit anfangen willst, dann versuch mit deinen Eltern eine Art Vertrag auszuhandeln. Sie regeln über die elterliche Freigabe deine Spielzeit - sinken die Noten in den nächsten Abfragen und Exen (auf keinen Fall auf die nächste Klausurnote warten, die zählt zuviel!!!) ab, dann spielst du nicht bis nach dem Abi. 
Deine Schulbildung sollte dir wichtiger sein als ein Spiel.
Ich hätte auch nicht übel Lust gleich mit WotLK anzufangen, aber ich hab ab Februar 1. Staatsexamen und genau deshalb hol ich es mir erst wenn ich mit den Prüfungen komplett durch bin.
Zwar stimmt es was hier einige schreiben, sobald du an der Uni bist kräht kein Hahn mehr nach deinem Abischnitt, aber erst mal den Studienplatz kriegen den du willst, dann kannst sagen, zählt ja nicht so viel. 
Das Spiel sollte auf jeden Fall an letzter Stelle stehen. Vor allem wenn du noch andere Aktivitäten wie Sport machst, geh lieber 2mal mehr zum Sport, das schafft besseren Ausgleich als noch mehr am PC hocken.


----------



## biene maya (21. November 2008)

zieh aus und verkauf gold-
oder mach dein abi,studier und finde deinen weg in einem neokapitalistischem sklaventum,
geh mit 50 in die berufsunfähigkeit und spiel dann wieder wow


----------



## Gandrek (21. November 2008)

Meine Meinung: Erst Abi, dann WoW! 

Das mit dem "Einschränken" (Freiwillige Selbstkontrolle ) ist 'ne schwierige Kiste.


----------



## biene maya (21. November 2008)

Gandrek schrieb:


> Meine Meinung: Erst Abi, dann WoW!
> 
> Das mit dem "Einschränken" (Freiwillige Selbstkontrolle ) ist 'ne schwierige Kiste.



Meine Meinung: Erst Abi,dann Studium,dann Beruf,Familie-5Kinder,dann in der Rente WoW


----------



## grünhaupt (21. November 2008)

hallo,

respektiere die Entscheidung deiner Eltern.

Sie geben dir zu essen, ein Dach über dem Kopf, Kleidung und müssen deine LAUNEN ertragen.

mfg Grüni


ps. Auch meine Eltern mussten das


----------



## Hongor (21. November 2008)

NantisNerathor schrieb:


> Hallo an alle..
> ich habe schon länger kein WoW mehr gespielt weil ich den Spaß an diesem Spiel verloren habe. Nun da Wrath of the Lich King kam wollte ich eig wieder anfangen zu spielen, da ich vom dem was ich in Videos gesehen habe sehr begeistert war.
> Nur meine Eltern machen mir da einen Strich durch die Rechnung. Sie meinen meine Noten wäre durch dieses Spiel stark gesunken, was auch stimmte allerding bin ich nun auf dem Weg mein Abi zu machen und bin auch sehr gut dabei. Ich habe meinen Eltern schon erklärt das ich nicht so lange am Tag spielen werde wie bisher, da ich meine Noten halten möchte und aus sportlichen gründen eh nciht mehr so viel Zeit dafür habe. Allerdings sind meine Eltern immer noch dagegen.
> 
> ...



Hör auf deine Eltern. Du wirst es nicht schaffen "nur ein wenig" zu spielen. Warte bis du dein Abi hast, ansonsten kannst du dein Abi knicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zork (Gul'Dan) (21. November 2008)

Jo, zeig deinen Eltern die "Elterliche Freigabe"... dann haben sie ein Werkzeug mehr mit denen sie Macht ausüben können, das gefällt denen bestimmt!


----------



## Schlamm (21. November 2008)

Du kannst doch mit deinen Eltern eine Zeit vereinbaren, es gibt doch so eine Funktion in der Accountverwaltung wo man Zeiten festlegen kann...die schützen das mit einem Passwort und zack schon müsste das prob gelöst sein


----------



## Maddwarf (21. November 2008)

Ich denke Dir kann hier neimand wirklich helfen, nur Du kennst Deine Eltern und wie Euer Verhältniss ist.

Fakt ist aber und das sage ich nun mal hier den ganzen Affen die meine " Wieso hörst auf Deine Eltern und hey, bist doch alt genug" !!!

Leute..... 40% der Jugendlichen erfahren keine Erzihung mehr zu Hause und das wird uns allen noch aufstoßen.
Also hört auf so einen Scheiß zu labbern und bring tnicht Leute zu etwas, was für RL vlt. nicht gut wäre.

Ich wurde Streng erzogen, habe nun selbst Familie und 2 Kinder und zocke trotzdem WOW.
Es muß einfach passen und fertig.

Wer von Euch weiß, wie der TE vorher war ?
Wer von Euch weiß was zu Hause vlt. schon alles schief gelaufen ist ?
Wer von Euch weiß, wie das soziale verhlaten des TE zu den Eltern ist ?

Ihr wißt nix und dann ratet Ihr Ihm noch nicht auf seine Eltern zu hören ? Ihr habt`se echt net mehr alle, sorry wenn ich das so direkt sage !

Den anderen Leuten, die hier mit Hirn geantwortet haben sei gedankt.... Ihr habt es verstanden um was es im Leben geht und das ist nicht WOW !

Meine Meinung...... so weit ich mir diese überhaupt bilden kann und darf ist......

Rede mit Deinen Eltern in Ruhe drüber !
Bringe gute Argumente um auf Deinen Weg zu kommen.... positive Sachen die Du trotz Deiner WOW Zeit geleistet hast !
Zeig Ihnen die Funktion der Einschränkung !
Und biete Ihnen einen fairen Deal an, der aber bei Nichteinhaltung Deiner Seite harte Konsequenzen für dich haben wird !

Wenn Du dann das OK bekommst und es trotzdem vergeigst, dann gehört es Dir nicht anders...... aber dann hast DU ALLEINE Scheiße gebaut !

cu
MAD


----------



## Maddwarf (21. November 2008)

Zork schrieb:


> Jo, zeig deinen Eltern die "Elterliche Freigabe"... dann haben sie ein Werkzeug mehr mit denen sie Macht ausüben können, das gefällt denen bestimmt!



Tolle Antwort..... Du bist auch so einer der Dankbar dafür ist was Deine Eltern für Dich getan haben und auch noch tun werden, oder ?
Bist Du Schon 18 oder wirst es noch ? Meine Freße....... ein sollte Dir mal in Deinen Schädel gehen. Wenn es bei Dir zu Hause anständig läuft, dann werden Deine Eltern IMMER zu Dir halten, egal welche Kacke Du verzapfst.... also unterlasse doch so dumme Anspielungen !

Wäre viele Eltern nicht so und würde hinn und wieder die macht ausspielen, dann hätten wir noch mehr von diesem "Jungen assozialen Pack" auf den Gassen die nur Scheiße bauen und straffällig werden.... also sei Dankbar wenn Sie es tun und einen erziehen !


----------



## biene maya (21. November 2008)

Maddwarf schrieb:


> Tolle Antwort..... Du bist auch so einer der Dankbar dafür ist was Deine Eltern für Dich getan haben und auch noch tun werden, oder ?
> Bist Du Schon 18 oder wirst es noch ? Meine Freße....... ein sollte Dir mal in Deinen Schädel gehen. Wenn es bei Dir zu Hause anständig läuft, dann werden Deine Eltern IMMER zu Dir halten, egal welche Kacke Du verzapfst.... also unterlasse doch so dumme Anspielungen !
> 
> Wäre viele Eltern nicht so und würde hinn und wieder die macht ausspielen, dann hätten wir noch mehr von diesem "Jungen assozialen Pack" auf den Gassen die nur Scheiße bauen und straffällig werden.... also sei Dankbar wenn Sie es tun und einen erziehen !



Immer locker bleiben

Ps.: Du bist doch der mit der 20 oder sogar 22 Zoll Handtasche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (21. November 2008)

Jaja, das haben wir gern. "Ich bin doch schon 16!" Und? Wenn die Eltern sagen nein, dann heißt es eben nein.
"Ich bin aber schon 18!" Und? Volljährigkeit ist kein Argument, solange man bei seinen Eltern wohnt. Es sei denn man bewegt seinen Hintern und verdient schon Geld und bezahlt Kostgeld oder ähnliches. Vorher muss man auf die Gutmütigkeit der Eltern hoffen.
Und vor allem: Ich glaube nicht, dass sich deine Eltern da was aus den Haaren herbeiziehen...


----------



## Maddwarf (21. November 2008)

biene schrieb:


> Immer locker bleiben
> 
> Ps.: Du bist doch der mit der 20 oder sogar 22 Zoll Handtasche
> 
> ...



Jo, der bin ich..... mein Gott, hätte ich das besser nie gesagt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich bin locker, aber ich finde es traurig wenn so über Eltern im Allgemeinen gesprochen wird wie es hier teilweiße passiert.
Anspielungen und Undankbarkeit kommt hier bei einigen rüber, aber immer noch bei Mama Futtern und es sich gut gehen lassen.

Denke Du verstehst auf was ich raus will oder ? Und das alles wegen einem GAME, das muß man sich mal vor Augen halten !


----------



## Sarcz (21. November 2008)

> "Ich bin aber schon 18!" Und? Volljährigkeit ist kein Argument, solange man bei seinen Eltern wohnt.


sollte es aber. Ansonst liegen Fehler auf beiden Seiten vor.
@TS: Notier dir das in dein Buch namens: "Was ich bei meinen Kindern besser machen werde".


----------



## Lari (21. November 2008)

Sarcz schrieb:


> sollte es aber. Ansonst liegen Fehler auf beiden Seiten vor.


Im Normalfall stellt sowas ja kein Problem dar.
Aber: Wenn man mit dem Argument Volljährigkeit kommt, würd ich als Elternteil eine Bedingung stellen. Verdien dein Geld selber, kein Taschengeld mehr. Hobby selbst finanzieren sollte als Volljähriger ja kein Problem sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maddwarf (21. November 2008)

Sarcz schrieb:


> sollte es aber. Ansonst liegen Fehler auf beiden Seiten vor.
> @TS: Notier dir das in dein Buch namens: "Was ich bei meinen Kindern besser machen werde".



Jo... genau  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dann nimm Dir aber gleich noch ein größeres Buch und dort schreibst dann rein was Du alles vergeigst, was Deine Eltern richtig gemacht haben !


----------



## Garlina (21. November 2008)

Also ......... ich antworte auch mal aus Sicht der Eltern :-) - mein fast 13. Jähriges Zickchen dreht momentan auch völlig am Rad aber nicht wegen WOW sondern wegen anderen Spleens .... also ich spreche momentan voll aus Erfahrung :-) 

Prinzipiell habe ich kein Problem damit wenn die Kiddis WOW spielen ... tue ich ja auch .... aber:

Was haben wir Eltern für Erwartungen an unsere Kinder? 

- Prio 1 - die Schule .... ihr solltet euch bewusst werden, dass die Eltern euch nicht dauerfinanzieren und das ihr irgendwann mal auf eigenen Beinen stehen müsst. Das geht heutzutage nur mit einem vernünftigen Schulabschluss und einer ordentlichen Ausbildung. Da wir Eltern für euch die Verantwortung haben, sind wir natürlich bemüht euch dazu zu bringen, dass ihr diesen macht. Natürlich gäbe es da noch die Möglichkeit "der Staat finanziert mich schon" aber wollt ihr das wirklich???

- Prio 2 - Respekt vor Erwachsenen .... egal ob Eltern, Lehrer, Omas oder was auch immer .... diese Leute haben meißt viel mehr Erfahrung als ihr und ihr könnt ihnen auch mal was glauben .... die haben das alles was ihr durch macht auch durchgemacht und die haben sicherlich als Teens auch Mist gebaut .... aber im Endeffekt haben diese Leute es geschafft .... sie haben größtenteils nen Job .... verdienen ihr Geld und finanzieren euch Kiddis .... Sicherlich haben sie in einigen Dingen eine andere Auffassung als ihr .... aber glaubt mir .... ich fand meine Eltern damals auch voll uncool :-) .... und kann im Nachhinein nur sagen .... hey die hatten eigentlich mit allem Recht was sie mir versucht haben einzutrichtern 

- Prio 3 - Die Ordnung .... also man muss bei euch im Zimmer mit Sicherheit nicht vom Boden lecken können ... aber ein Grundstock von Ordnung sollte doch vorhanden sein :-) 

Soooooooo im Endeffekt sind das 3 Dinge die wir von euch verlangen .... 

und jetzt kommt mal die Auflistung was wir euch dafür alles geben und auch mal der finanzielle Wert dafür:

1. Unterkunft (ca. 200 € im Monat inkl. Strom und Heizung)
2. Verpflegung (ca. 100 € im Monat)
3. Kleidung (ca. 50 € im Monat, das kommt wohl drauf an ob Junge oder Mädchen)
4. Schulgeld (ca. 30 € im Monat in einer normalen Staatlichen Schule)
5. Internet und Telefonflatrate ( ca. 30 € im Monat)
6. Taschengeld (ca. 40 € im Monat)
7. Liebe und Geduld trotz des täglichen Teenagerterrors dem man als Elternteil ausgesetzt ist (unbezahlbar)
8. Immer die aktuellste Technik und Spiele im Zimmer (ca. 50 €)
9. Immer frische Wäsche im Schrank und den Lieferservice für täglich warem Mahlzeiten :-) ca. 50 €

ca. 550 €

Ich habe mit Sicherheit noch einiges vergessen aber das sind so die groben Dinge :-) 

Jetzt kommt von einigen sicherlich die Bemerkung .... hey ihr hättet uns ja nicht in die Welt setzen müssen .... RICHTIG! .... aber wir tun die aufgelisteten Dinge ja gern für euch und wer zahlt denn später sonst unsere Rente :-)  .... aber können wir nicht wenigstens erwarten, dass ihr uns die 3 oben genannten Kleinigkeiten für uns tut? Dann würde es nämlich bedeutend weniger Stress geben zwischen Eltern und Teenis :-) 

Und selbst wenn man bereits 18 Jahre alt ist, aber noch bei Mami und Papi wohnt, haben auch die Eltern durchaus das Recht euch einige Luxusleistungen zu streichen wenn ihr euch nicht an Abmachungen oder ähnliches haltet. 

Soll heißen wenn ihr eure Leistungen in der Schule und daheim bringt, bekommt ihr auch Sonderleistungen von den Elter ;-) 

Ist wie an der Arbeit .... wenn man nicht arbeitet gibt es keinen Lohn :-) 

Klar ihr könnt auch ausziehen und eure Eltern sind euch Unterhaltsverpflichtet aber bedenkt immer, so günstig wie im Hotel Mama kann man nirgends wohnen und den Wäscheservice und Lieferservice von warmen Speisen sollte man nicht unterschätzen ;-)

oO ich sehe schon wieder den Spam der hier drauf folgt :-) 

Versucht einfach auch mal eure Eltern zu verstehen


----------



## Thug (21. November 2008)

Hmm, also mit 16 Jahren habe ich schon einiges mehr zu Hause zu melden gehabt muss ich sagen, verbote gab es eigentlich keine.
Wahrscheinlich fehlt einfach das Vertrauen von Deinen Eltern zu Dir, was Du Dir mal mit irgend welchen miesen Aktionen versaut hast oder ähnliches?!
Wenn Deine Eltern Dir vertrauen würden, Du Ihnen sagt "Hey passt mal auf, ich übertreibs schon nicht, ich will das Abi nämlich unbedingt schaffen" müsste das doch eigentlich fluppen.
Also, arbeite mal daran, scheint bei Euch etwas die Kommunikation zu fehlen.


----------



## Maddwarf (21. November 2008)

@ Garlina

*SIGN*


----------



## Zork (Gul'Dan) (21. November 2008)

Maddwarf schrieb:


> Tolle Antwort..... Du bist auch so einer der Dankbar dafür ist was Deine Eltern für Dich getan haben und auch noch tun werden, oder ?
> Bist Du Schon 18 oder wirst es noch ? Meine Freße....... ein sollte Dir mal in Deinen Schädel gehen. Wenn es bei Dir zu Hause anständig läuft, dann werden Deine Eltern IMMER zu Dir halten, egal welche Kacke Du verzapfst.... also unterlasse doch so dumme Anspielungen !
> 
> Wäre viele Eltern nicht so und würde hinn und wieder die macht ausspielen, dann hätten wir noch mehr von diesem "Jungen assozialen Pack" auf den Gassen die nur Scheiße bauen und straffällig werden.... also sei Dankbar wenn Sie es tun und einen erziehen !



Was ist denn mit dir los? Ich bin 21 und berufstätig. 

Ich kann mit deinem Beitrag nix anfangen. Trink ne Milch oder so.


----------



## Hogwing (21. November 2008)

ich bin froh und dankbar, dass sich hier auch ein paar andere geoutet haben, die aus der Elternperspektive geschrieben haben, denn in einem pflichte ich Maddarf wirklich bei: wenn wir mehr Eltern hätten, die auf solche Dinge aufpassen, dann müssten wir uns auch um einiges andere, was sozialtechnisch daneben geht, gott sei dank keine Gedanken machen. Man sieht aber, und das ist typisch für das Alter einfach auch, dass Kids einen da auch nicht verstehen, aber in der Phase geht es nicht um Verständnis, Ihr überblickt in dem Alter einfach manchmal nicht, was gut und schlecht für später ist, weil Ihr verständlicherweise mehr nach dem Lustprinzip handelt. Aber meine Tochter, die ausgezogen ist, zog übrigens aus, weil sie selber ein Kind hat jetzt , und siehe da, sie kam von selber an und versteht nun einiges, warum man manche Entscheidungen getroffen hat, die sie selber vor nicht allzulanger Zeit zum kotzen fand, und sie merkt, dass man sich schlicht und ergreifend einfach nur Sorgen macht, dass das eigene Kind irgnedwann zur nicht mehr sozialfähigen Masse zählt oder nicht. Denn so ist es leider heutzutage dank unserer vorangegangen so ach wie antiautoritären verständnisvollen Erziehung *würf*. Ich plädier auch nicht für alte Muster, die negativ waren, und dass Eltern die absolute Obrigkeit haben sollten, aber wenns um spielen oder Abi geht, da wirste es, wenn du ehrlich bist, auch vorher ganz schön überzogen haben, und da gäb es für mich nachträglich auch keine Kompromisse mehr als Elternteil.


----------



## Maddwarf (21. November 2008)

Zork schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit dir los? Ich bin 21 und berufstätig.
> 
> Ich kann mit deinem Beitrag nix anfangen. Trink ne Milch oder so.



Na ja....... ich zitiere: dann haben sie ein Werkzeug mehr mit denen sie Macht ausüben können, das gefällt denen bestimmt!

Wirst Du etwa unterdrückt von Deinen Eltern ?


----------



## Twista (21. November 2008)

Schlechter Scherz vom TE...
Ich bin 16, bin in der 10ten auf einer Realschule...
Wenn ich von der Schule nach Hause komme schmeiß ich den Ranzen ins Eck hock mich an  Pc und spiel n bisschen...
so gegen 4-5 erledige ich meine schulischen Pflichten und um 7 fangen normalerweise Raids an.
Meine Eltern sind sehr streng, aber verdammt nochmal ... an alle die so einen mimimi Thread aufmachen!
KRIEGT EUER LEBEN UND DIE SCHULE IN GRIFF DAS IS WICHTIGER!
Es ist mit ein wenig Hirn und Anstrengung keine große Sache gute Noten zu kriegen... dann lassen dich deine Eltern auch machen was du willst.
./Hirn on    Schalter umlegen und anfangen seine Probleme selber zu lösen und nicht sowas ins Internet zu setzen...


----------



## crizzle (21. November 2008)

Chim3r4 schrieb:


> Nicht böse gemeinte Frage:
> Du bist auf dem Weg zum Abi, damit würd ich sagen, dass du schon 18 bist.
> 
> Wieso lässt du dir groß von deinen Eltern reinreden? Nicht, dass du dich mit ihnen auf Kriegsfuß stellen sollst, aber ich denke, dass man in dem alter das Recht auf Mündigkeit haben sollte.




/sign


was bist du denn für waschlappen........ NC

bist du so eine weichflöte die sich alles von seinen eltern vorschreiben lässt oder wie? was soll schon großartig passieren? raus schmeißen können sie dich eh nicht....         junge   mach das so wie du willst und wie es dir passt .. du bist alt genug.


----------



## Maddwarf (21. November 2008)

Hogwing schrieb:


> ich bin froh und dankbar, dass sich hier auch ein paar andere geoutet haben, die aus der Elternperspektive geschrieben haben, denn in einem pflichte ich Maddarf wirklich bei: wenn wir mehr Eltern hätten, die auf solche Dinge aufpassen, dann müssten wir uns auch um einiges andere, was sozialtechnisch daneben geht, gott sei dank keine Gedanken machen. Man sieht aber, und das ist typisch für das Alter einfach auch, dass Kids einen da auch nicht verstehen, aber in der Phase geht es nicht um Verständnis, Ihr überblickt in dem Alter einfach manchmal nicht, was gut und schlecht für später ist, weil Ihr verständlicherweise mehr nach dem Lustprinzip handelt. Aber meine Tochter, die ausgezogen ist, zog übrigens aus, weil sie selber ein Kind hat jetzt , und siehe da, sie kam von selber an und versteht nun einiges, warum man manche Entscheidungen getroffen hat, die sie selber vor nicht allzulanger Zeit zum kotzen fand, und sie merkt, dass man sich schlicht und ergreifend einfach nur Sorgen macht, dass das eigene Kind irgnedwann zur nicht mehr sozialfähigen Masse zählt oder nicht. Denn so ist es leider heutzutage dank unserer vorangegangen so ach wie antiautoritären verständnisvollen Erziehung *würf*. Ich plädier auch nicht für alte Muster, die negativ waren, und dass Eltern die absolute Obrigkeit haben sollten, aber wenns um spielen oder Abi geht, da wirste es, wenn du ehrlich bist, auch vorher ganz schön überzogen haben, und da gäb es für mich nachträglich auch keine Kompromisse mehr als Elternteil.



Danke das wenigstens ein paar aus der alten Schule da sind..... schlimm hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich sagte zwar das ich streng erzogen wurde und glaubt mir, damals so mit 14-18 war das nicht gerade lustig, ganz im Gegenteil.
Ich wurde nicht geschlagen wie es manchmal leider Fall ist wenn das soziale Umfeld nicht paßt, aber wenn ich schieß gebaut habe, dann hat es geklatscht und heute sage ich nur.... ZU RECHT ! 

Egal, als meine erste Ehe in die Brüche ging " nicht wegen WOW oder ZOCKEN ", dann habe ich von NULL angefangen und meine Eltern waren immer für mich da und haben Ihr bestes gegeben. Nun, habe ich ein Kind aus erster Ehe und ein zweites aus der jetzigen und sehe viele viele Sachen anders. Meine Große geht zur Schule und mittlerweilen sieht man immer mehr, was die unterschiedliche Einstellung meiner EX-Frau und mir  bewirkt hat. Lange war ich der böse, weil ich immer strenger mit Ihr umging und das , obwohl ich Sie nur alle 14 Tage hatte. Ich wollte Sie nicht so erziehen wie ich erzogen worden bin, aber Anstand und Respekt werde ich Ihr trotzdem beibringen. Und heute..... heute ist Sie lieber beim Papa als bei der Mama, obwohl es hier strenger zu geht und es auch mal rappelt. Aber mittlerweilen weiß Sie, das wenn Sie sich an 2-3 Regeln hält, sie immer alles von mir haben kann und ich immer für Sie da sein werde.

Denkt Ihr wirklich, uns macht das Freude MACHT auszuspielen ?
Täuscht Euch da mal nicht..... Ihr wißt garnicht wie oft und wie lange wir danach mit unserem gewissen zu kämpfen haben und dürfen das nicht zeigen.
Viele Sachen freßen einen Regelrecht auf und Ihr meint uns würde das Freude bereiten MACHT zu haben....... das ist traurig, sehr traurig.

cu
MAD..... der mit der 20" Handtasche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (21. November 2008)

crizzle schrieb:


> bist du so eine weichflöte die sich alles von seinen eltern vorschreiben lässt oder wie? was soll schon großartig passieren? raus schmeißen können sie dich eh nicht....         junge   mach das so wie du willst und wie es dir passt .. du bist alt genug.


Wetten, dass sie das können? Oder das Internet verweigern? Bei so einer rotzfrechen Einstellung auf jeden Fall.


----------



## crizzle (21. November 2008)

grünhaupt schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> respektiere die Entscheidung deiner Eltern.
> 
> ...




das machen seine Eltern nicht freiwillig sondern weil sie es müssen bis 25 jahre, außer er arbeitet.


----------



## Maddwarf (21. November 2008)

crizzle schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> 
> was bist du denn für waschlappen........ NC
> ...



Na Du Nase hast das Leben ja voll im Griff.... fettes GZ


----------



## Crash_hunter (21. November 2008)

Garlina schrieb:


> Also ......... ich antworte auch mal aus Sicht der Eltern :-) - mein fast 13. Jähriges Zickchen dreht momentan auch völlig am Rad aber nicht wegen WOW sondern wegen anderen Spleens .... also ich spreche momentan voll aus Erfahrung :-)
> 
> Prinzipiell habe ich kein Problem damit wenn die Kiddis WOW spielen ... tue ich ja auch .... aber:
> 
> ...




im Prinzip richtig... Es gibt aber auch eltern, die es einfach nicht schaffen das rüberzubringen! Ich kenne viele fälle wo das ganze in Sclägen endet... Eltern versagt... Als Teeni sollte man, aber bei guter führung der Eltern mindestens bis zum 16 lebensjahr schon prinzipiel auf eigenen Beinen stehen können, sprich: Man sollte sich Versorgen können(ja man hat noch keinen job, ich meine das verarbeiten einkaufen...), seinen Tag so planen können, dass man seine Aufgaben schafft, aber ein gutes Gleichgewicht zwischen Arbeit und Freizeit hat. Man sollte auch den sozialen umgang mit seiner Umgebung gelernt haben. 

Wenn Vorletzteres von den Eltern vernünftig vorgelebt wird, ist es überhaupt kein Problem ein so suchtintensives (so nen ichs einfach mal) Spiel wie WoW zu konsumieren. Ich meinerseits 17 kann leider nur vom dem negativ Beispiel berichten. Meine ma iss alein erziehend und selbstständig, sprich ich habe wohl Punkt 1 und 3 gelernt und das mit bravour, aber leider nicht, wie man seine Zeit sinnvoll einteilt (inzwischen schon^^). Meine ma war/ist eben den ganzen tag auf achse und ich allein zuhause. Da keine überwachung da ist wird eben statt lernen und Hausaufgaben gespielt. Das gibt natürlich dann am abend zoff... Aber richtig vorgelebt hat sie es mir auch nicht wirklich... 

Die Kind und Jugendzeit sollte ein Gegenseitiges Geben und Nehmen sein zwischen Eltern und Kindern vorallem in der Teenizeit... Die Kinder sollten langsam immer selbstständiger werden und die Eltern Verantwortung abgeben, ohne das Ruder schon vollständig abzugeben. Aber damit das gelingt muss eine von den Eltern schon vernünftige Basis bestehen. Dann liegt es an uns (kids) das umzusetzten... 


ok viel offtopic..back to topic:

Ich würde, so weit eben du weißt wie man den Tag gestaltet (arbeit/freizeit vernünftig balanciert), mir das nicht gefallen lassen, dass meine Eltern in meine Freizeit hinnein fuschen, vorallem in deinem alter! Ich höre ansich af meine ma ich komme auch um 00:00 nach hause, aber wenn es sonst um die art meiner Freizeitgestaltung geht, werde ich zum tasmanischen teufel, wenn meine ma mir da reinredet... ab 16 Jahren sollte man wissen was gut für einen ist... 


So far meine meinung aus Kidds sicht


----------



## crizzle (21. November 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Wetten, dass sie das können? Oder das Internet verweigern? Bei so einer rotzfrechen Einstellung auf jeden Fall.




Alter falter was habt ihr für eltern ist ja grausam.


(naja verstehen kann ichs, wenn ihr schlechten noten habt oder nur stress rl mäßig..).


ich kann dazu nur sagen leb so wie du willst,... könnte sein das morgen stirbst,..    oder gleich...         genieß es.


----------



## Maddwarf (21. November 2008)

crizzle schrieb:


> das machen seine Eltern nicht freiwillig sondern weil sie es müssen bis 25 jahre, außer er arbeitet.



Denkst Du das wirklich ?

Ich mache das schon freiwillig, weil es mein Kind ist... mein Fleisch und Blut.
War ja auch keine Pflicht für mich ein Kind auf die Welt zu setzen, oder ?

Aber für so manche Papa`s wäre es besser gewesen, die hätten den Rotz ins Taschentuch getan..... bei einigen Antworten hier, die nichts als Undankbarkeit und Unverständniss rüber bringen !


----------



## Thesahne (21. November 2008)

Also ich würd mich bei meinen eltern beschweren dass die immernoch versuchen über dich zu bestimmen^^
ich bin 15,meine eltern sind getrennt und wenn mien vater versucht mir was vorzuschreibn kriegt ER erstma ordentlich was zu hören...
mein vater hat ma versucht mich zum kinderschutzbund zu schleppen dmit der dem hilft, und der hat gesagtd ass is alles meine sache, vllt schleppst du deine eltern ma da hin der wird das selbe sagen^^ 
aber selbst wenn du dein ziel erreichst,pass auf deine noten auf...!!^^


----------



## Maddwarf (21. November 2008)

crizzle schrieb:


> Alter falter was habt ihr für eltern ist ja grausam.
> 
> 
> (naja verstehen kann ichs, wenn ihr schlechten noten habt oder nur stress rl mäßig..).
> ...



Wie alt bist Du wenn man Fragen darf ?

Solltest Du unter 30 sein, dann hör auf so was zu sagen wie..... genieß es !

Wer jung ist, genießt kein Leben..... der lebt sein leben, das ist der feine Unterschied, was aber nicht negativ gemeint ist !


----------



## crizzle (21. November 2008)

Maddwarf schrieb:


> Ich mache das schon freiwillig, weil es mein Kind ist... mein Fleisch und Blut.
> War ja auch keine Pflicht für mich ein Kind auf die Welt zu setzen, oder ?




Da bist du aber der wenigen der so denkt.


----------



## Lari (21. November 2008)

Ich habe es alles unter einen Hut bekommen, Abitur, MMORPG als Hobby (nicht exzessiv) und mein eigenes Geld verdient.
Möglich ist das. Aber manche, die so sind wie du, wollen eben den ***** nachgetragen bekommen. Forderungen stellen, aber nichts als Gegenleistung bringen.

Wenn ich mal Kinder habe, und die versuchen sollten, mich zu hintergehen oder mich so dreist anmosern, wie du es scheinbar bei deinen Eltern machst/gemacht hast... da wäre ruckzuck alles aus dem Zimmer raus, was nicht "gesetzlich" drin sein muss. Fernseher? Raus. Internet? Raus.
Und schon sollte klar sein, wer der Herr im Haus ist.
Man verlangt ja nicht viel: Gute Noten und Respekt.


----------



## crizzle (21. November 2008)

er hat genauso die bedürfnisse und das recht darauf  das zu tuhen was er machen will,... so sollte er es genießen und schätzen,...

und mal so ganz nebenbei,  ich denke die elternfreigabe is für 12-15 jährige gedacht und nicht für 18 Jährige riesenbaby´s.


----------



## Maddwarf (21. November 2008)

Thesahne schrieb:


> Also ich würd mich bei meinen eltern beschweren dass die immernoch versuchen über dich zu bestimmen^^
> ich bin 15,meine eltern sind getrennt und wenn mien vater versucht mir was vorzuschreibn kriegt ER erstma ordentlich was zu hören...
> mein vater hat ma versucht mich zum kinderschutzbund zu schleppen dmit der dem hilft, und der hat gesagtd ass is alles meine sache, vllt schleppst du deine eltern ma da hin der wird das selbe sagen^^
> aber selbst wenn du dein ziel erreichst,pass auf deine noten auf...!!^^



Boah ey....... das muß doch ein Fake sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (21. November 2008)

Maddwarf schrieb:


> Boah ey....... das muß doch ein Fake sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


^^ es gibt so was...


----------



## Maddwarf (21. November 2008)

crizzle schrieb:


> Da bist du aber der wenigen der so denkt.



Mag sein, aber so wurde ich erzogen !

Würde ich das nicht so sehen und mich nicht immer freiwillig um mein Kind, meine Pflichten Ihm gegenüber nach kommen, dann glaube mir, bräuchte ich bei meinem Herr Papa nicht mehr anzutanzen und in unserer Familie wäre mein Besuch auch mehr als überflüssig !


----------



## crizzle (21. November 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> ^^ es gibt so was...




jo^^


----------



## Maddwarf (21. November 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> ^^ es gibt so was...



So was läßt man frei rumm laufen ?
Muß man so etwas auch füttern oder ist es eher so wie ein Aasgeier ?


----------



## Lari (21. November 2008)

crizzle schrieb:


> jo^^


Na komm crizzle, groß rumtönen kann jeder, erzähl uns mal, was du bis jetzt erreicht hast.
Ich lass mich gerne davon überzeugen, dass jemand mit deiner Einstellung es schafft, erfolgreich zu sein.
Also? Schule? Studium? Ausbildung? Wie siehts aus?


----------



## Maddwarf (21. November 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Na komm crizzle, groß rumtönen kann jeder, erzähl uns mal, was du bis jetzt erreicht hast.
> Ich lass mich gerne davon überzeugen, dass jemand mit deiner Einstellung es schafft, erfolgreich zu sein.
> Also? Schule? Studium? Ausbildung? Wie siehts aus?



Hier..... ( 0.9 Beiträge pro Tag / 0.03% aller Beiträge ), also wenn das nix iss, dann weiß ich ja nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crizzle (21. November 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Na komm crizzle, groß rumtönen kann jeder, erzähl uns mal, was du bis jetzt erreicht hast.
> Ich lass mich gerne davon überzeugen, dass jemand mit deiner Einstellung es schafft, erfolgreich zu sein.
> Also? Schule? Studium? Ausbildung? Wie siehts aus?



Bund.

Nur mal so  ich mein allein das du dich für mein privat leben interessierts ist schon recht komisch,  aber ich wollte nur sagen das ich NICHT schwul bin und mit dir nix anfangen möchte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crizzle (21. November 2008)

Maddwarf schrieb:


> Hier..... ( 0.9 Beiträge pro Tag / 0.03% aller Beiträge ), also wenn das nix iss, dann weiß ich ja nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




außer ein hässlichen hunter hast du auch nix geschafft was?


----------



## Lari (21. November 2008)

crizzle schrieb:


> Bund.
> 
> Nur mal so  ich mein allein das du dich für mein privat leben interessierts ist schon recht komisch,  aber ich wollte nur sagen das ich NICHT schwul bin und mit dir nix anfangen möchte
> 
> ...


Danke, Frage ausgewichen. Dann führ ich dich jetzt offiziell als Negativbeispiel für solch ein Verhalten an.
Ich hatte es nicht anders erwartet.


----------



## Maddwarf (21. November 2008)

crizzle schrieb:


> außer ein hässlichen hunter hast du auch nix geschafft was?



Na ja, sagen wir mal so...... ich habe meine Schule und Lehre hinter mir, habe nebenbei Fortbildung gemacht um mich beruflich zu verbessern weil ich in jungen jahren dumm war " 2 Jahre lang Abends und WE mal nebenbei angemerkt ", habe eine Familie, habe 2 Kinder, habe ein Haus, wir haben 2 Autos, fahren 2-3 mal im jahr in Urlaub und habe eine eigene Firma....... und eben den hässlichen Hunter.

Somit habe ich nicht wirklich viel geschafft und ich schäme mcih auch dafür.... ehrlich !


----------



## Maddwarf (21. November 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Danke, Frage ausgewichen. Dann führ ich dich jetzt offiziell als Negativbeispiel für solch ein Verhalten an.
> Ich hatte es nicht anders erwartet.



Jo, ich habe auch nichts anderes erwartet... so reagieren eben Menschen wenn man Ihnen die Augen geöffnet hat und Sie dann feststellen, das was falsch gelaufen ist !


----------



## Captain Kitsu (21. November 2008)

crizzle schrieb:


> außer ein hässlichen hunter hast du auch nix geschafft was?



Allein diese Aussage lässt tief blicken mein Kleiner...
Ich mein..hey...nicht das es erbärmlich und ne absolute selfownage wäre
nen Charakterflame loszulassen wenn jemand dich fragt was du in deinem
Leben so erreicht hast...


----------



## Crowser19 (21. November 2008)

NantisNerathor schrieb:


> Hallo an alle..
> ich habe schon länger kein WoW mehr gespielt weil ich den Spaß an diesem Spiel verloren habe. Nun da Wrath of the Lich King kam wollte ich eig wieder anfangen zu spielen, da ich vom dem was ich in Videos gesehen habe sehr begeistert war.
> Nur meine Eltern machen mir da einen Strich durch die Rechnung. Sie meinen meine Noten wäre durch dieses Spiel stark gesunken, was auch stimmte allerding bin ich nun auf dem Weg mein Abi zu machen und bin auch sehr gut dabei. Ich habe meinen Eltern schon erklärt das ich nicht so lange am Tag spielen werde wie bisher, da ich meine Noten halten möchte und aus sportlichen gründen eh nciht mehr so viel Zeit dafür habe. Allerdings sind meine Eltern immer noch dagegen.
> 
> ...


 deine eltern könn doch deine spielzeit festlegen?


----------



## Maddwarf (21. November 2008)

Captain schrieb:


> Allein diese Aussage lässt tief blicken mein Kleiner...
> Ich mein..hey...nicht das es erbärmlich und ne absolute selfownage wäre
> nen Charakterflame loszulassen wenn jemand dich fragt was du in deinem
> Leben so erreicht hast...



Danke.... Ich kann ja auch nix dazu, das T6 und der ganze Kram von dort hässlich ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captain Kitsu (21. November 2008)

Maddwarf schrieb:


> Danke.... Ich kann ja auch nix dazu, das T6 und der ganze Kram von dort hässlich ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gege solche Leute stärk ich dir immer gern den Rücken^^


----------



## wowaddict (21. November 2008)

Denke deine Eltern werden wohl nen Grund haben das so zu handhaben, oder?
Bin mittlerweile auch nen bissl älter, aber hatte auch mal Zeiten zb. 2001 Counterstrike in der Esl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da hab ich es auch übertrieben und hab noch Zuhause gewohnt. Habe aber auch währendessen die Schule
durchgezogen und ich denke, dass deine Eltern dir es nicht verbieten würden wenn du nur gute Noten mit nach Hause bringen würdest!
Ohne jetzt flamen zu wollen aber ich denke mal die besten Sachen erlebt man dann doch an nem netten Wochenende mit Freunden/Freundin
im echten Leben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerMavgier (21. November 2008)

einfach einen deal machen: du darst zocken solange deine noten/leistungen nicht leiden


----------



## Narisa (21. November 2008)

ich bin ja dafür, dass der Thread geschlossen wird... hier duellieren sich ehh nur noch die.... ich nenn sie einfach mal "streithähne".... Euer Verhalten ist nicht besser als das, was ihr dem TE vorwerft, nämlich, dass er mit einem soclhen Beitrag besser kein WoW mehr spielen sollte... Und noch etwas: es interessiert hier keinen, wer hier was verdient, geschweige denn wer den größten hier hat... so hab dann mal reportet, bis dann.


----------



## Aerasan (21. November 2008)

omg lasst mal das gezicke hier^^


----------



## Maddwarf (21. November 2008)

@ Narisa

Von mir aus kannst Du das ruhig reporten.

Fakt ist.... ich habe meinen sinnvollen Ansatz beigetragen, falls es Dir entgangen ist ?

Zitat:

Meine Meinung...... so weit ich mir diese überhaupt bilden kann und darf ist......

Rede mit Deinen Eltern in Ruhe drüber !
Bringe gute Argumente um auf Deinen Weg zu kommen.... positive Sachen die Du trotz Deiner WOW Zeit geleistet hast !
Zeig Ihnen die Funktion der Einschränkung !
Und biete Ihnen einen fairen Deal an, der aber bei Nichteinhaltung Deiner Seite harte Konsequenzen für dich haben wird !

Wenn Du dann das OK bekommst und es trotzdem vergeigst, dann gehört es Dir nicht anders...... aber dann hast DU ALLEINE Scheiße gebaut !

-------------

Aber wenn ich sehe, wie hier einige Jungspacken dem TE vorschlagen, er sollte sich über seine Eltern hinnweg durchsetzen, da es sein Leben ist, er alt genug ist, er sich nicht sagen zu lassen hat und das tun sollte was er will....... dann sorry, dann sage ich dazu meine Meinung und fertig. Das es dann Diskussion gibt ist ja wohl zu erwarten, oder etwa nicht ?

Sollte Dir das aber nicht passen, dann bitte...... ist Deine Meinung dazu.

cu
MAD

PS: Über den größten brauch ich nicht zu diskutieren.... den seh ich jeden Tag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  <<<< FETTER SCHERZ....... hoffe das kommt auch so bei Dir an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xdave78 (21. November 2008)

Chim3r4 schrieb:


> Wieso lässt du dir groß von deinen Eltern reinreden? Nicht, dass du dich mit ihnen auf Kriegsfuß stellen sollst, aber ich denke, dass man in dem alter das Recht auf Mündigkeit haben sollte.


Oh mann. Wenn Du solche Tipps gibst und über 18 sein solltest -> "Prost Mahlzeit!"

@TE: 
Man mach lieber dein Abi. WOW rennt nicht weg und wenn Du durchs Abi rauschst verdienste mit Level80 und Ruffarmen ganz sicher keine Brötchen. Denk lieber an Deine Zukunft und frag Dich mal ob die wertvoller ist als ein MMORPG (also ein Spiel) und ob Du sie für nen schön ausstaffierten Powerranger eintauschen möchtest. Nachm Abi haste ein ganzes Leben lang Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (21. November 2008)

Narisa schrieb:


> ich bin ja dafür, dass der Thread geschlossen wird... hier duellieren sich ehh nur noch die.... ich nenn sie einfach mal "streithähne".... Euer Verhalten ist nicht besser als das, was ihr dem TE vorwerft, nämlich, dass er mit einem soclhen Beitrag besser kein WoW mehr spielen sollte... Und noch etwas: es interessiert hier keinen, wer hier was verdient, geschweige denn wer den größten hier hat... so hab dann mal reportet, bis dann.


/sign

Wurden schon bessere themen nach sowas geschlossen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bma (21. November 2008)

wenn mama nein sagt bleibt es beim nein ende


----------



## Olynth (21. November 2008)

Sag deinen Eltern das du mit dem verkauf von WoW Chars geld verdienen kannst.
~300€

Schmeiß die Schule werd arbeitslos und verkauf WoW Chars wundervolles Leben......


----------



## Gronn (21. November 2008)

NantisNerathor schrieb:


> Hallo an alle..
> ich habe schon länger kein WoW mehr gespielt weil ich den Spaß an diesem Spiel verloren habe. Nun da Wrath of the Lich King kam wollte ich eig wieder anfangen zu spielen, da ich vom dem was ich in Videos gesehen habe sehr begeistert war.
> Nur meine Eltern machen mir da einen Strich durch die Rechnung. Sie meinen meine Noten wäre durch dieses Spiel stark gesunken, was auch stimmte allerding bin ich nun auf dem Weg mein Abi zu machen und bin auch sehr gut dabei. Ich habe meinen Eltern schon erklärt das ich nicht so lange am Tag spielen werde wie bisher, da ich meine Noten halten möchte und aus sportlichen gründen eh nciht mehr so viel Zeit dafür habe. Allerdings sind meine Eltern immer noch dagegen.
> 
> ...


wie alt bist du den das du deine eltern fragen musst ?


----------



## Visssion (21. November 2008)

mh also du machst nächstes jahr abi und deine eltern erlauben dir wow nich ? oO 

Wenn ich in dem alter wäre (bin leider schon älter) würd ich mir das von denen doch net vorschreiben lassen...


----------



## Chim3r4 (21. November 2008)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Oh mann. Wenn Du solche Tipps gibst und über 18 sein solltest -> "Prost Mahlzeit!"



Was hast du für ein Problem mit dieser Aussage von mir? Sie war weder geflame, noch war sie unfreundlich, unhöflich oder sonst was. 
Inhaltlich: das ist meine Meinung. Ich lebe noch bei meinen Elten, ja. Habe dieses Jahr mein Abi trotz WoW gemacht. ICh lasse mir seit 16 bin nicht mehr viel von meinen Eltern vorschreiben, weil ich gelernt habe, meine Sachen selbst zu verantworten. 
Anders gesagt: Wenn ich weiß, es brennt der Baum und ich sollte irgendwas (lernen, arbeiten, sonstige Tätigkeit) machen, dann bleibt der PC aus. Da brauch ich keine Eltern, die mir das sagen. Und wie gesagt: Es ist nicht nötig, dass man sich mit denen verzofft. Ich versteh mich mit denen wunderbar. Aber ich lebe mein Leben bisher mehr oder weniger ohne ihre Hilfe (klar, mal vom wohnen abgesehen), aber ich verdiene mir auf meinem derzeitgen Berufsweg auch was dazu. und das schaff ich ohne sie. 

und nun bitte nochmal: was ist dein problem dieser aussage?


----------



## hexenshadow (21. November 2008)

Also an deiner stelle würde ich mit deine Eltern mal ein ruighes gespräch führen denn wenn du ihnen wenig Spielzeit und e.c.t versprichst erlauben sie es dir bestimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber wie alt bisste das deine Eltern entscheiden dürfen was du Spielen darfst und was net?


----------



## Maddwarf (21. November 2008)

Ich denke mal weil Du gepostet hast: Wieso lässt du dir groß von deinen Eltern reinreden?

Ich meine, wer von uns weiß wieso sie das wirklich tun, oder ?

Nehmen wir mal an, er bekommt nichts im RL auf die Reihe mit WOW oder die Eltern haben einfach Angst, das er wieder so schulisch abstürzt " mit WOW " wie schon einmal, dann denke ich habe Sie wohl ein Recht reinreden zu dürfen, oder meinst nicht ?

cu


----------



## DarklessDurotan (21. November 2008)

Wie amch ich so ein hintergrundvon meinem char???


----------



## schmiedemeister (21. November 2008)

DarklessDurotan schrieb:


> Wie amch ich so ein hintergrundvon meinem char???



Was hat das mit dem thema zu tun?
Ich weiß mein post hat auch nichts zu tun, sry aber ich konnte das nicht unbeantwortet stehen lassen


----------



## Maddwarf (21. November 2008)

hexenshadow schrieb:


> Also an deiner stelle würde ich mit dene eltern mal ein ruighes gespräch führen denn wenn du ihnen wenig spielzeit und e.c.t versprichst erlauben sie es dir aber wie alt bisste das deine eltern entscheiden dürfen was du spielen darfst und was net?



Was spielt das eigentlich für eine Rolle wie alt man ist ?

Wenn man zu Hause lebt, die Eltern für einen Sorgen und durch ein Game wie WOW das RL in den Keller geht, was ja hier schon einmal der Fall war......
dann denke ich ist es egal wie alt man ist.

cu
MAD

So.... jetzt macht was Ihr wollt, hab Feierabend


----------



## Chim3r4 (21. November 2008)

Sicher, so kann man es sehen, 
aber: wenn es einen grund gibt, warum er nicht spielen sollte (Notenprobleme, zu aggro, zu hohe stromkosten, was weiß ich), dann finde ich, dass der TE das auch sagen sollte. 
Wir können viel reininterpretieren. und meine aussage stützte sich auf meine interpretation seiner situation, wie er sie geschildert hatte. 
deswegen gleich meine frage als "logorrhoe" abzustempeln, halte ich nich grade für angebracht.


----------



## FonKeY (21. November 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> Ich hab auchn Problem...mein Chef erlaubt mir auch nich auf Arbeit zu zocken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




=D

ich wette nicht alle verstehen diese ironie^^


----------



## Maddwarf (21. November 2008)

Chim3r4 schrieb:


> Sicher, so kann man es sehen,
> aber: wenn es einen grund gibt, warum er nicht spielen sollte (Notenprobleme, zu aggro, zu hohe stromkosten, was weiß ich), dann finde ich, dass der TE das auch sagen sollte.
> Wir können viel reininterpretieren. und meine aussage stützte sich auf meine interpretation seiner situation, wie er sie geschildert hatte.
> deswegen gleich meine frage als "logorrhoe" abzustempeln, halte ich nich grade für angebracht.



Sorry..... bin noch da ;-)

Hier.. hat der TE doch gesagt: Sie meinen meine Noten wäre durch dieses Spiel stark gesunken, was auch stimmte


----------



## Kickme (21. November 2008)

Also ich verstehe die Eltern. Ich würde meinen Kids nachdem wegen einem "Spiel" egal welches, nachdem die Noten gesunken sind das Spiel auch nich mehr erlauben. Selbst wenn meine Kinder 45 Jahre alt wären.... . Es geht ja nicht darum, jemanden zu bestrafen, es geht um Hilfe. Die wird meist nicht wahrgenommen - sei dankbar.
Ich spiele auch WOW aber auch nur noch eine bis zwei Stunden am Tag - ich könnte auch mehr hab aber nicht immer Lust darauf - will kein Klugscheisser sein - bin aber einer ;-P

Spiel nach dem Abi wieder - geh mit Freunden aus und leg mal ein Mädel flach - is fast wichtiger als mal auf lvl 80ig zu kommen :-)

In 100 Jahren interessierts keine Sau ob du schnell Level 80 geworden bist - deine Enkel mögen sich evtl. noch an dich erinnern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veilchen (21. November 2008)

Kickme schrieb:


> Spiel nach dem Abi wieder - geh mit Freunden aus und *leg mal ein Mädel flach* - is fast wichtiger als mal auf lvl 80ig zu kommen :-)
> 
> In 100 Jahren interessierts keine Sau ob du schnell Level 80 geworden bist - deine Enkel mögen sich evtl. noch an dich erinnern
> 
> ...



einfach klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cold Play (21. November 2008)

Maddwarf schrieb:


> Ich denke mal weil Du gepostet hast: Wieso lässt du dir groß von deinen Eltern reinreden?
> 
> Ich meine, wer von uns weiß wieso sie das wirklich tun, oder ?
> 
> ...



jo in in dem fall gebe ich dir 100% recht. kenne ich auch aus dem rl aber zum glück nicht von mir^^. ein kumpel spielt wow und dadurch aht er schon seine ausbildung verloren da er angefangen hat zu schwänzen zuerst nur blöcke in der berufsschule dann tage  und dann fing es an das er auch der arbeit fern blieb. und statt am wochenende (ging leider nur da da ich wirklich lange arbeiten musste) hat er seinen hintern auch nicht raus bekommen. ich habe seinen eltern schon desöfteren gesagt das sie im das internet sperren sollen (nicht aus bosheit sondern weil ich besorgt war. stellt euch mal vor er spielt und spielt und spielt  alle 2 wochen zum arbeitsamt und wieder an den rechner. das kann doch nicht ewig weiter gehen denn wow wird auch nciht immer laufen. was dann wenn es eingestellt wird?  er hat keine freunde mehr keine familie da er sich abschottet (in de r zukunft momentan wohnt er bei seinen eltern) er hat kein leben mehr etc damit hat er sich selbst n den arsch gebissen und kann sich quasi die kugel geben. und solchen leuten ist es echt schwer zu erklären das sie etrem süchtig sind)(das war aber eine lange klammer^^)

aber so lange du es im griff hast und auch andere sachen in deinem leben hats die du betreibst und nicht vernachlässigst se ich keine alzu große gefahr

mfg

Cold Play


----------



## Chim3r4 (21. November 2008)

stimmt, mein fehler, hab ich wohl überlesen. 

ändert dennoch nichts an meiner meinung, dass man in einem gewissen alter selbst entscheiden SOLLTE/DÜRFTE, sofern es die selbstständigkeit des "Kindes" erlaubt. 
Wenn sie es nicht tut, dann sollen die Eltern weiter denken. 

Aber das ist nicht der Punkt, finde ich. 
Mir gehts nur drum, dass meine wirklich neutrale frage als schwachsinn abgetan wurde. und das kann ich nicht verstehen. klar, es gibt meinungsverschiedenheiten. aber deswegen hab ich noch nich das recht, die meinung eines andern zu denunzieren. 

jaaa, das ist "MIMIMI", aber is mir grad egal, weil ich es dreist finde.


----------



## Benrok (21. November 2008)

Also ich spiel auch seit einiger Zeit WoW und bin auch in der Schule schlechter geworden.
Aber ich hab mich verbessert und spiele aus eigenem antrieb weniger.
Das klappt viel besser als elterliche begrenzung.
und ps : wenn ich 18 bin könn mich meine Eltern mal ^^


----------



## unluckymonkey1978 (21. November 2008)

meine meinung:

scheiss auf das game ! sie lieber zu das du dein abi bekommst und mach was aus deinem leben!
wie kann einem das kack game nur so wichtig sei.......

und deine eltern haben vollkommen recht , egal wie alt du bist

in diesem sinne , schönes wochenende


----------



## unluckymonkey1978 (21. November 2008)

Benrok schrieb:


> Also ich spiel auch seit einiger Zeit WoW und bin auch in der Schule schlechter geworden.
> Aber ich hab mich verbessert und spiele aus eigenem antrieb weniger.
> Das klappt viel besser als elterliche begrenzung.
> und ps : wenn ich 18 bin könn mich meine Eltern mal ^^




dann zieh aus mit 18.............


----------



## DarklessDurotan (21. November 2008)

Naja an deiner Stelle würde ich einfach noch einmal mit meinen Eltern reden, du kannst ihnen klar amchen das du in Grenzen spielst und das Spiel noch von dem RL unterscheidest versuch deinen guten Noten zu halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Viel Glück!!!


----------



## unluckymonkey1978 (21. November 2008)

Maddwarf schrieb:


> Na ja, sagen wir mal so...... ich habe meine Schule und Lehre hinter mir, habe nebenbei Fortbildung gemacht um mich beruflich zu verbessern weil ich in jungen jahren dumm war " 2 Jahre lang Abends und WE mal nebenbei angemerkt ", habe eine Familie, habe 2 Kinder, habe ein Haus, wir haben 2 Autos, fahren 2-3 mal im jahr in Urlaub und habe eine eigene Firma....... und eben den hässlichen Hunter.
> 
> Somit habe ich nicht wirklich viel geschafft und ich schäme mcih auch dafür.... ehrlich !




blubb blubb blubb, labbern kann jeder...


----------



## Lurka (21. November 2008)

Ich bin selbst Vater und kann die Eltern auch verstehen. Aus seiner Sicht ist natürlich alles O.K., alles läuft super. Ist ja klar, man will den Lesern verkaufen das man sehr wohl "gut genug" (sorry für die Ausdrucksweise) für WoW ist.
Kann aber auch nur EIN Beweggrund der Eltern gewesen sein. @ TE: Frag mal Konsequent nach, aber zieh Dir ein dickes Fell an.

Beispiel: Unser Sohn spielt normalerweise entweder an meinem PC, oder am Laptop seiner Mutter. ->Nein, mit 14 brauch man weder seinen eigenen PC noch muss man die ganze Nacht lang Raiden.-> Zugegeben waren wir hier vielleicht kein sonderlich gutes Beispiel.
Eines Tages meinte mein Sohn er währe "ja soooo krank". Magenschmerzen, Übelkeit, halt das übliche Vorgetäusche. Ok, war das erste mal, will ja mein Kind auch nicht Quälen also blieb er zu Hause. Was kam dabei raus? Um 17:30 kam ich von der Schicht nach Hause, meine Frau saß übelst angenervt in der Küche (kam auch erst von der Arbeit) und batzte sogar mich an, bei einem einfachen "Hallo". Bei näherem betrachten der Küche, des Wohnzimmers, des Bades wusste ich auch Schlagartig warum. Als ich dann runter in den Keller ging zum "Zockerraum" saß mein Junge mit Blutunterlaufenen Augen (selbst eine Partyschlampe á la Paris Hilton währe neidisch geworden), ungewaschen vor dem PC und begrüsste mich "höflich" mit einem "Lass mich in Ruhe Alter, ich will den Boss noch legen". Es dauerte von da an noch keine 5 Sekunden bis der Rechner aus war.
Seitdem hat er eine Parental Control drin, kann maximal eine Stunde am Tag spielen, und das reicht für einen 14 Jährigen. Andere Dinge wie Schule, Soziale Kontakte (KEIN TS!), Sport etc. sind 1000X wichtiger. Das werden leider erst viele Kids bemerken wenn die Server abgeschaltet werden. Das Alter ist hier übrigens völlig irrelevant, andere Dinge haben Vorrang, wenn man nicht später mit einem Plastikbecher+ Hund vorm Karstadt hocken will. Punkt.


----------



## unluckymonkey1978 (21. November 2008)

Occasus schrieb:


> sry aber wenn du dir von deinen eltern mit 18 jahren sage lässt was für spiele du spielen darfst dann wundere ich mich schon.
> 
> machs einfach so:
> 
> test->gute Note spielen->schlechte Note nicht spielen




solange er daheim wohnt haben seine eltern sehrwohl was zu sagen! und ihr wunder euch das deutschland den bach runtergeht mit so ner einstellung.....lol kann man da schon nicht mehr sagen!


----------



## unluckymonkey1978 (21. November 2008)

Lurka schrieb:


> Ich bin selbst Vater und kann die Eltern auch verstehen. Aus seiner Sicht ist natürlich alles O.K., alles läuft super. Ist ja klar, man will den Lesern verkaufen das man sehr wohl "gut genug" (sorry für die Ausdrucksweise) für WoW ist.
> Kann aber auch nur EIN Beweggrund der Eltern gewesen sein. @ TE: Frag mal Konsequent nach, aber zieh Dir ein dickes Fell an.
> 
> Beispiel: Unser Sohn spielt normalerweise entweder an meinem PC, oder am Laptop seiner Mutter. ->Nein, mit 14 brauch man weder seinen eigenen PC noch muss man die ganze Nacht lang Raiden.-> Zugegeben waren wir hier vielleicht kein sonderlich gutes Beispiel.
> ...



wahre worte!


----------



## Arcanem (21. November 2008)

mir gehts ähnlich, nur dass meine eltern es mir nicht verbieten... vertrauen und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber ich werd wohl freiwillig bisschen warten mit dem leveln, ev weihnachten oso^^


----------



## Lurka (21. November 2008)

Chim3r4 schrieb:


> Nicht böse gemeinte Frage:
> Du bist auf dem Weg zum Abi, damit würd ich sagen, dass du schon 18 bist.
> 
> Wieso lässt du dir groß von deinen Eltern reinreden? Nicht, dass du dich mit ihnen auf Kriegsfuß stellen sollst, aber ich denke, dass man in dem alter das Recht auf Mündigkeit haben sollte.



Erzähl das mal Deinen Eltern. (Ich vermute mal anhand Deines Posts das Du noch zu Hause wohnst)
Solange wie meine Kinder ihre Füsse unter unseren Tisch stellen, unter unserem Dach wohnen, von unserem Geld leben (ja leben, nicht pumpen´..wieviel von Euch zahlen selbst ihr Essen?), unseren Strom mit verbrauchen, wir gesetzlich für sie haftbar sind, wir ihre dreckigen Kleider waschen, wir die Schule und Materialien bezahlen, wir ihnen helfen in jeglicher Erdenklicher Lage (ja... in jeder), rede ich meinen Kinder sehr wohl rein, das ist Fakt und da kann man nur eines dagegen machen: Eigenes Geld verdienen, eigen Wohnung/Haus, doch bis dahin und damit es überhaupt soweit kommt leiten wir die Geschicke unserer Kinder. Selbst bei den "Flodders" herrschen regeln. Man kann zwar mal die Methoden der Eltern hinterfragen, sollte sie trozt ALLEM respektieren und AKZEPTIEREN! Eure Eltern sind nicht drauf aus Euch zu quälen.
Am Ende, solange ihr von Euren Eltern lebt bleibt nur eine Konsequenz: Sie hocken am längeren Hebel! Probierts nicht auf Teufel komm raus aus, das geht volle Kanne ins Auge.

Edit: Danke @ Nachposter für das Beispiel, ich weiss auch wie alt man bei Abitur circa ist. Leider lahmt Buffed im Moment etwas weshalb mein Post etwas später reinkam.
Probierts aus: Langsam bin ich´s auch leid die selbstverständlichsten Dinge auseinander Schrauben zu müssen. Klar wird er in dem Alter etwas mehr spielen dürfen, aber welche Eltern erlauben einfach alles?PISA+Generation Doof lässt Grüßen. Und meine Kinder sind sehr wohl "Normalos"..Wenn ich sowas nur schon sehe, wahrscheinlich normaler als manch anderer hier. 

@UnluckyMonkey
Danke, weiss ich zu schätzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Leider wird die Wahrheit hier allzuoft nicht gern gesehen.

Edit Nummer 2: Sorry, ich sehe es nicht ein hier ein Blatt vor den Mund zu nehmen bei so einem Thema, aber bei Threads wie "Brauche Ausreden für WotLK Release" wunder ich mich auch über PISA nicht mehr.


----------



## m1gu3l (21. November 2008)

nurmal so an die vorposter mit dem alter: wenn man abi macht kann man rechnerisch auch 17 sein das ist euch hoffentlich allen klar?!? regelfall mag 18-20 sein aber das gilt noch lange nicht für ALLE ! bedenkt einfach mal klasse überspringen; früher eingeschult wurde; geburstag so blöd, dass man auch früher eingeschult wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber ganz ehrlich auch mit 16 oder 17 lässt man sich als "normalo" nicht mehr in sowas rein reden...... entweder haste deine eltern falsch "erzogen" oder ise haben wirklich einen grund weil du GROSEN Mist gebaut hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gruß


----------



## Crystania (21. November 2008)

Wenn du grad dein Abi machst, bist du wohl schon volljährig. Eigentlich sollte man da doch schon selbst einschätzen können, was gut für einen ist. Wenn deine Eltern Angst haben, dass du das nicht kannst, kann ich sie sehr gut verstehen.

Edit: Selbst wenn du nicht volljährig bist.. sollteste auch schon wissen was gut für dich ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurka (21. November 2008)

Crystania schrieb:


> Edit: Selbst wenn du nicht volljährig bist.. sollteste auch schon wissen was gut für dich ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ist davon auszugehen, Selbstzerstörung gehört in die Psychiatrie. Trotzdem sitzen sie am längeren Hebel. Dreht und wendet es wie Ihr wollt, Ihr könnt nicht ohne! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Himmel, Herrgott. Wieviel Ehrenhafte Siege bekomm ich eigentlich Gutgeschrieben für ca. 5 Seiten (ein bisschen was war ja OK) pure "Own3d"? 
Hölle, Wissen ist Macht. So long.. Fi*** nicht mit dem Teufel, stellt ihm keine Fragen. Fangt an zu Beten und lest die Packungsbeilage!

----


Aerasan schrieb:


> omg lasst mal das gezicke hier^^


Tja...Die Wahrheit ist Wortlos, ihr Weg Tränenschwer. Und sie wird Euch früher oder später zwangsläufig einholen. Tut es nicht als gezicke ab wenn man Euch mal den Spiegel vor´s Gesicht hält.





crizzle schrieb:


> Bund.
> 
> Nur mal so  ich mein allein das du dich für mein privat leben interessierts ist schon recht komisch,  aber ich wollte nur sagen das ich NICHT schwul bin und mit dir nix anfangen möchte
> 
> ...


Nee, Du warst/bist nicht beim Bund! Jeder Offizier (bin Leutnant) hätte Dir bei Deiner Art längst das Fell über die Ohren gezogen.<-Dies ist, wenn Du ja schon vorgibst bei der Armee zu sein übrigens Wortwörtlich gemeint!
Ich krieg langsam eine Art Rauschzustand. Noch jemand?


----------



## Zangor (21. November 2008)

Seine Eltern sind ja vorbelastet, da er schon mal im Notenschnitt durch WoW gefallen ist. Da kann ich das schon gut verstehen, dass sie ihm das nicht erlauben wollen. Immerhin hat er noch etwas, was einigen hier scheinbar schon abhanden gekommen ist: Respekt vor den eigenen Eltern.

@TE
Wenn Du denkst, Du musst unbedingt WoW zocken, dann versuch ein ehrliches Gespräch mit Deinen Eltern zu führen. Mit einer Ablehnung musst Du dann allerdings rechnen. Konzentrier Dich auf Dein Abi, WoW wirds auch danach noch geben.


----------



## gordian (21. November 2008)

unluckymonkey1978 schrieb:


> wahre worte!


@ lurka und unluckymonkey1987
bin ich froh, dass es hier leute gibt, die auch der meinung sind, dass es sachen gibt, die vorrang vor einem pc spiel haben..

und ich finde das abitur gehört dazu, das kann später darüber bestimmen, was du mal beruflich machen darfst @ nantisnerathor.. und wenn du selbst weißt, dass das spielen deine noten runterzieht, dann solltest du das spielen aus eigenem antrieb lassen und es nicht auf deine eltern schieben weil sies dir "verbieten".. denn anscheinend sind sie in dem punkt die einzigen die für DICH und DEINE zukunft vernünftig denken.. ihnen kanns eigentlich wurscht sein, was aus dir wird, denn sie haben ihr leben schon... deins musst du dir noch aufbauen und auch wenn dus vllt nicht nachvollziehn kannst ist ein abi keine pflicht, du DARFST das machen und du könntest genauso gut auch die schule abbrechen und in deiner eigenen kleinen wohnung den ganzen tag wow spielen ohne eltern.... doch wovon bezahlst du das dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wenn man das potential für ein rel. gutes abi hat würd ich ja kein pc spiel vorziehen und die noten absacken lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da du durch das pc spielen deine zukunft gefährdest (ganz schnell werden aus schlechten noten auch mal ganz schlechte und du rauschst durch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) udn deine eltern durch das verbot nur deine momentane prioritätenverschiebung nicht unterstützen wollen würde ich persönlich den thread ja "hilfe!--- ich!" nennen... und nicht auf meine eltern so schimpfen wnen sie doch recht haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber naja...
jedem das seine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BambooShadow (21. November 2008)

Lurka schrieb:


> Ich bin selbst Vater und kann die Eltern auch verstehen. Aus seiner Sicht ist natürlich alles O.K., alles läuft super. Ist ja klar, man will den Lesern verkaufen das man sehr wohl "gut genug" (sorry für die Ausdrucksweise) für WoW ist.
> Kann aber auch nur EIN Beweggrund der Eltern gewesen sein. @ TE: Frag mal Konsequent nach, aber zieh Dir ein dickes Fell an.
> 
> Beispiel: Unser Sohn spielt normalerweise entweder an meinem PC, oder am Laptop seiner Mutter. ->Nein, mit 14 brauch man weder seinen eigenen PC noch muss man die ganze Nacht lang Raiden.-> Zugegeben waren wir hier vielleicht kein sonderlich gutes Beispiel.
> ...



gute story... ich finds wichtig dass die eltern über die daddelei und zockerei und games allg. aufgeklärt sind, bzw. umso besser wenn sie selbst damit erfahrung gemacht haben. denke da wissen die kinder dann auch eher die meinung der eltern zu schätzen.


----------



## Schleppel (21. November 2008)

> Unser Sohn spielt normalerweise entweder an meinem PC, oder am Laptop seiner Mutter. ->Nein, mit 14 brauch man weder seinen eigenen PC noch muss man die ganze Nacht lang Raiden.-> Zugegeben waren wir hier vielleicht kein sonderlich gutes Beispiel.


sowieso, den ersten eigenen PC hab ich mir mit...was weiss ich Jahrengekauft.... aber es war 100% mein geld v meinem konto, damals 20.000ös = 10.000DM. Dad war nat. mit einkaufen. Aber auch dann stand der Rechner in soner art "durchgangszimmer", es war ned kalt, zugig oder ungemütlich, aber Mammi kam oft vorbei und wusste wielange ich was machte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich halt diese Computer räume für Kinder für ungeeignet^^



> [..]"Lass mich in Ruhe Alter,"[..]



damn, so redet dein SOHn mit dir *verwirrt schau*
also ich bin sicher in keiner tiefst konservativen Family aufgewachsen aber SO hat nie irgendjemand mit einem Familienmitglied geredet. ich mein das kann er im park oder sont wo raushängen lassen, oder?


----------



## Warp16 (21. November 2008)

äähm sry aber wenndu im abialter bis und dir von deinen eltern noch wow verbieten lässt machs du oder deine eltern was falsch..... Spätenstens mit 16 würd ich mein eltern n vogel zeigen wennse mir wow verbieten wolln.
Ich würd ma sagen net drauf hören oder ausziehen^^

ps: Flames alá frecher suchti kiddie könn gern genutzt werden^^ (bin 17)


----------



## warlord118 (21. November 2008)

schonmal an ausziehen (aus der elterlichen wohnung) gedacht? mit 18 noch bei mutti wohnen is out


----------



## neo1986 (21. November 2008)

Lurka schrieb:


> Ich bin selbst Vater und kann die Eltern auch verstehen. Aus seiner Sicht ist natürlich alles O.K., alles läuft super. Ist ja klar, man will den Lesern verkaufen das man sehr wohl "gut genug" (sorry für die Ausdrucksweise) für WoW ist.
> Kann aber auch nur EIN Beweggrund der Eltern gewesen sein. @ TE: Frag mal Konsequent nach, aber zieh Dir ein dickes Fell an.
> 
> Beispiel: Unser Sohn spielt normalerweise entweder an meinem PC, oder am Laptop seiner Mutter. ->Nein, mit 14 brauch man weder seinen eigenen PC noch muss man die ganze Nacht lang Raiden.-> Zugegeben waren wir hier vielleicht kein sonderlich gutes Beispiel.
> ...


1./sign bin 15 darf auch nur 2 h WOW am tag spielen und finde das ganz ok.

2.Was hast du für ein sohn, siet der so schlimm nach nem tag am rechner aus? (Naja mit 14 is das schon für viele bischen häftig) 

3.Ich spiele selber ca 6h an nem schultag und oft um die 12h am wocheende. Im RL läuft alles super noten gut, Freunde stimmt alles........ bin im RL Älteren gegen höfflich nett....(meistenz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Naja mir hat es nie geschadet das ich meine Tage größtenteils vorm Rechner verbring.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auser das ich nicht jedes wochende hackedicht heimkomme, mit 20^^ an Lungenkrebs sterbe.....


----------



## neo1986 (21. November 2008)

warlord118 schrieb:


> schonmal an ausziehen (aus der elterlichen wohnung) gedacht? mit 18 noch bei mutti wohnen is out


Wenn ich das richtig verstehe macht er grade sein abi und da hat er wohl schlecht das geld für ne wohnung.

P.S. Im Hotel Mama ist es viel schöner.


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. November 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> P.S. Im Hotel Mama ist es viel schöner.



Erstmal totales 1000% JA! 1. Lohnt es sich wirtschaftlich bis zu einem gewissen Punkt und 2. Auf Biegen und Brechen ausziehen, nur weil man 18 ist, ist vollkommener Schwachsinn und hat mit dem nächsten zu tun:


Zum anderen, viele denken wohl sie wären ganz dolle Erwachsen, wenn sie sich nichts mehr sagen lassen... doch pass up... 
das was ihr propagiert, machen 4 Jährige Kleinkinder in ihrer Trotzphase!
Sich einfach nichts mehr sagen lassen und total auf Stur schalten ist alles andere als erwachsen, es zeigt nur das ihr seit dem 4ten Lebensjahr geistig stehen geblieben seid und nun meint "Ich bin ja so alt und hab DIE totale Checke, die alten können mir garnichts mehr!"...

Muss wohl damit zusammenhängen, dass der Teil des Gehirns der für die totale Selbstüberschätzung zuständig ist, in dieser Phase besonders entwickelt wird...


----------



## Teradas (21. November 2008)

Es gibt in der Accverwaltung sowas womit man die spielzeit begrenzen kann zeig das deinen Eltern dann passt das! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und wie schon vorher gesagt spiel läuft nicht weg kannst du auch nach dem Abi noch zu genüge spielen.


----------



## Chim3r4 (21. November 2008)

Lurka schrieb:


> Ich krieg langsam eine Art Rauschzustand. Noch jemand?




wohoo, dad im enrage. 
ich hab keine ahnung, was dein problem ist. ich tippe mal auf: Du hattest entweder keine lust oder keine zeit, die andern 9 seiten durchzulesen oder? da hättest du über mich erfahren, dass ich (wie du richtig bemerkt hast) noch zu hause wohne, mein abi TROTZ wow mit 2,x abgeschlossen hab (keine glanzleistung, ich weiß. aber hätt schlimmer sein können) und mittlerweile dabei bin, meinen beruflichen weg abzustecken. 
ich bin 21, hab mit 20 das abi gemacht, da ich in der 10ten ne ehrenrunde gedreht hab. lange vor WoW. Warum ich das erzähl? ganz einfach: ich bin kein problemkind. Ich führe ein normales leben. Wohne im moment noch daheim, da sichs mit praktika nich so gut leben lässt, was wohnungen angeht. ich hab ne freundin, ich komm abends um die selbe zeit heim und zocke, wenn sichs ergibt. 
ich kann das ganz gut verantworten, wie ich wann was zock. und ich lass mir von meinen eltern, seit 16 bin, nichts mehr sagen. also nichts mehr, was ich selbst als unsinnig erachte. und mir gehts gut. ich bekomm dennoch genug auf die reihe.

btw: wenn deine brut zu dir sagt: "lass mich in ruhe alter", dann würd ich sagen, dass in der bisherigen erziehung definitiv was falsch gelaufen ist.


----------



## Hogwing (24. November 2008)

Insgesamt muss ich sagen: ich kann auf Holz klopfen, dass ich mit meinen Kindern wirklich Glück habe, wenn ich mir den Driss von manchen hier durchlese. Es war sicher nicht immer einfach in Pubertätsphasen meiner Tochter, aber so wenig Grundrespekt hatte sie gott sei dank die ganze Zeit nicht. Und mal zum Thema Kinderschutzbund: wenn mir da einer sagen würde, dass es meine Aufgabe als Mutter wäre, dass ich mein Kind unendlich WOW zocken lassen soll, dann hätte der Berater da ein echtes Problem an der Backe, das würde ich nämlich definitiv melden! Und so hat der das auch garantiert nicht gesagt.... ich arbeite selber im sozialen Bereich und das sind Aussagen, die kann ich nicht glauben. Wenn mein Kind sich vor mich stellen würde und würde rotzfrech behaupten: mach doch, kannst eh nix machen, ich mach, was ich will, dann würde ich mich ganz ehrlich an Leute wenden, die dann die Wochenaufsicht führen jeden Tag, und dann würde diese Meinung schnell still stehen. Hat meine Tochter einmal gemeint, mir sagen zu müssen, so als Erpressungsversuch von wegen ich armes armes Scheidungskind. Komischerweise war Ruhe, nachdem ich mich telefonisch mal so nach Unterbringungsmöglichkeiten erkundigt habe, denn: dort wird man garantiert erstmal gar nicht mehr an PC gelassen und steht dauernd unter Aufsicht. Es ist echt schade, mit wie viel Respektlosigkeit da junge Leute heranwachsen, die später mal die Verantwortung haben sollen für eigene Familien und Grundgerüst einer Gesellschaft bilden sollen, da graut es mir ja schon vor den nächsten 20 Jahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber interessant war dieser Thread allemal, und wie gesagt: was bin ich froh, dass ich so was zu Hause nicht sitzen habe!


----------



## Monyesak (24. November 2008)

@ TE

lol


----------



## wýrm.. (24. November 2008)

abi machst einmal , zocken kannste immer.

zieh es durch und gut ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RoFu (24. November 2008)

Schule geht immer vor!

Gut bei mir ist es so, das ich das Internet bezahle bei uns im Haushalt und dadurch eher mal meinen eltern das netz abschalte.
Gab aber auch nie Probleme bei uns obwohl ich viel zocke, wenn ich keinen bock auf schule hatte, war ich meistens nicht vorm pc sondern mit Übelkeit im Bett.

wenn man 18 ist und seinen eigenen pc und eigenes internet hatt können die eltern nicht mehr viel sagen....

Das argument: meine kinder leben bei mir also müssen sie machen was ich will, gilt nicht fürs freizeitverhalten, das ist einschränkung persönlicher freiheit, solange dadurch euch kein körperlicher schaden zugefügt wird muss es euch als elternteil leider egal sein.

wer meint durch wow sein leben zu berreichern bitte soll ers machen, ich finds lächerlich, wow spielt man nebenbei und es ist keine berufung wow-pro zu sein!


----------



## Terriom (24. November 2008)

WoW, Drugs and Heavy Metal. Abi ist doch nur Rl. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frostbitten (24. November 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> 1./sign bin 15 darf auch nur 2 h WOW am tag spielen und finde das ganz ok.
> 
> 2.Was hast du für ein sohn, siet der so schlimm nach nem tag am rechner aus? (Naja mit 14 is das schon für viele bischen häftig)
> 
> ...



irgendwie widersprechen sich 1. und 3., oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?

und zu 3.:
wenn man deine rechtschreibung mal so anschaut, scheint dir das zocken ja sehr wohl zu schaden. ich hab selbst zu meiner abi zeit ziemlich viel gezockt und hab das durchaus gemerkt dass meine noten immens darunter gelitten haben (damals noch daoc und anfangs wow). jetzt im studium ist bei mir, gott sei dank, endlich der knoten geplatzt und ich hoffe dass das bei dir auch noch passiert, du verbaust dir damit vielleicht deine ganze zukunft, auch wenn dich das wahrscheinlich jetzt noch nicht die bohne juckt.

ps: @allgemeinheit: wenn man keine zeit hat seine rechtschreibfehler zumindest auf ein minimum zu reduzieren, sollte man vielleicht darüber nachdenken das posten einfach bleiben zu lassen ;-)

edit:


RoFu schrieb:


> Gut bei mir ist es so, das ich das Internet bezahle bei uns im Haushalt und dadurch eher mal meinen eltern das netz abschalte.
> 
> wenn man 18 ist und seinen eigenen pc und eigenes internet hatt können die eltern nicht mehr viel sagen....
> 
> Das argument: meine kinder leben bei mir also müssen sie machen was ich will, gilt nicht fürs freizeitverhalten, das ist einschränkung persönlicher freiheit, solange dadurch euch kein körperlicher schaden zugefügt wird muss es euch als elternteil leider egal sein.



wie egoistisch ist das denn? nehmen dir deine eltern auch das essen weg wenn sie meinen dass du genug hattest?
und solange du im haus deiner eltern wohnst, musst du nach ihrer pfeife tanzen. selbst wenn es da irgend ein gesetz gibt, welches sowas verbietet, wie willst du das denn einklagen? vor gericht? einen riesen streit vom zaun brechen und damit riskieren rausgeworfen zu werden? empfindet man denn heute gar nichts mehr für seine eltern? sowas würde für mich nichtmal zur debatte stehen. und ehrlich gesagt, jeder richter würd dich wahrscheinlich lachend wieder nach hause schicken.


----------



## Yarom (24. November 2008)

Genau das ist das Problem, das MMOs von allen anderen Spielen unterscheidet. Der Satz "Das Spiel läuft dir ja nicht weg" gilt nicht, denn genau das TUT ES! Es läuft weg in Form von Content den man nicht mehr meistern kann, von Gilden, die dich kicken wegen  zu langen Offlinezeiten, serverweiten Events, die nur einmal stattfinden etc. 

Trotzdem muss die Schule vorgehen, ich stehe in einer ähnlichen Situation, wie der TE, hab mich aber damit abgefunden. 

Und ganz ehrlich, mit WotLK hat Blizzard es Casuals nun wirklich nicht schwerer gemacht.


----------



## Nemo84 (24. November 2008)

Ich kann ebenfalls nicht verstehen, warum deine Eltern dir da rein reden. Wenn du vorm Abi stehst dann bist du denk ich mal 18 oder kurz davor, vielleicht sogar schon 19. 

Wann wollen dir deine Eltern beibringen Eigenständig zu sein, deine eigenen Entscheidungen treffen zu können und zu den Konsequenzen deines Handelns zu stehen? Wenn du mit 24/25 mit studieren fertig bist??? 

Reichlich spät, denn bei einem Studium (ich denke das du studieren willst) können sie dir nicht weiter helfen, da musst du alleine zurecht kommen.

Du solltest dir sein ein Ziel beim Abi stecken, mit innerem Antrieb läuft das dann viel besser. Deine allgemeine/fachspezifische Hochschulreife ist die Voraussetzung für ein Hochschulstudium, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Das was du an individellen Fertigkeiten und Fähigkeiten hast bestimmt dein Leben, nicht ein paar Zahlen auf einem Papier. 

Wie du allerdings deine Eltern davon überzeugen kannst? Da kann ich dir nicht helfen. Finde es komisch das sich deine Eltern an Noten orientieren und nicht wissen wollen, was DU kannst. Vorallem solche Verbote sind mal echt pädagogischer Blödsinn, positive Anreize setzen, ideelle wie materielle. 

Zum Abschluss noch meine Frage, was beim Abi falsch laufen kann? Mit den letzten zwei Jahren vor dem Abi hast du dir Hürde genommen, wenn du da nicht allzu versetztungsgefährdet warst ist doch mit der richtigen Prüfungswahl alles in Butter oder was?

Und was ihr immer mit "Schule geht vor", "knoten endlich geplatzt" habt versteh ich nicht. Schule und Zocken sind doch zwei Dinge die Parallel laufen. Ma geht in die Schule, zum Sport etc. und man zockt auch am Tag. Wo ist das Problem? Wer das nicht hinbekommt, sollte das nicht auf ein Computerspiel schieben, sondern mal bei sich selbst prüfen.


----------



## Sylvvia (24. November 2008)

Schneelilie schrieb:


> Damit hast du eindrucksvoll bewiesen, dass deine Fähigkeiten des Rechnens und Lesens nicht existent sind, meine Liebe. Verwechsel das bitte nicht mit AoC oder Tetris. Die du beide scheinbar ausgiebig geniesst.
> 
> Na gut. Nur AoC. Tetris spiele ich auch.


Wenn man zu lange im Schnee steht, frieren einem schon mal die Gehirnzellen ein. Wie anders sollte man diesen völlig überlüssigen Seitenhieb auf ein anderes Spiel verstehen.


----------



## Thront (24. November 2008)

gott sei dank hab ich keine eltern. 
aber bedenke auch mal das du eigentlich alt genug sein müsstest um dir selbst prioritäten zu setzen. wenn du lieber spielen willst anstatt abitur zu machen dann tu das. die konsequenzen trägst du, nicht deine eltern.

ich selber geb dir nen tipp: mach abi
das heisst nicht das du automatisch aufhören musst zu spielen. einmal die woche mitraiden, und einmal die woche 4 stunden goldfarmen damit man sichs leisten kann. 

dazu braucht man nur ein quantum selbstdisziplin.

das sollte deinem lernverhalten nicht im wege stehn. andere leute haben auch hobbies, ohne deswegen ihre schulische laufbahn zu vernachlässigen. leider werden handball, fussball, tennis und co. aber immer automatisch als "gute hobbies" dargestellt. 

viel. ändert sich das in ein paar jahrhunderten noch.


----------



## FonKeY (24. November 2008)

/closed 

ist nur noch spam!


----------



## Sharymir (24. November 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Spielzeit begrenzen lassen.
> Bei einer Verschlechterung der Noten die Spielzeit komplett streichen.
> 
> Wenn du das nächste Jahr Abi machst isses ja nur noch ein halbes Jahr bis dahin, also mach konzentrier dich erstmal darauf.
> ...




Vielleicht sollte er erstmal sein Abi machen um überhaupt Studieren zu können???Bei manchen Antworten hier muss man doch den Kopf schütteln....


----------



## Sylvvia (24. November 2008)

RoFu schrieb:


> Schule geht immer vor!
> 
> Gut bei mir ist es so, das ich das Internet bezahle bei uns im Haushalt und dadurch eher mal meinen eltern das netz abschalte.
> Gab aber auch nie Probleme bei uns obwohl ich viel zocke, wenn ich keinen bock auf schule hatte, war ich meistens nicht vorm pc sondern mit Übelkeit im Bett.
> ...


Hast Du eigentlich mal darüber nachgedacht, was du da sagst? Wenn meine Kinder in der Schule versagen, hängen sie mir Ewigkeiten auf der Tasche. Also nehme ich mir die Freiheit, lenkend einzugreifen. Meist ist es so, das es schon einige Schrauben gibt, an denen man drehen kann - was ich auch ohne Skrupel tun würde (Internetzugang sperren, alternativ Taschengeld). Irgendjemand wird ja wohl die laufenden Kosten für ein MMORPG bezahlen müssen. In den meisten Fällen, kann man diesen Hahn sperren.


----------



## Monyesak (24. November 2008)

ich denke eher er meint, nach dem studium schaut eh keiner ob dein abi dolle war...


und closed mal den shice hier, is eh nur gespamme und der TE hat wohl eh auch buffed verbot von mama bekommen


----------



## Lari (24. November 2008)

Naja, Gespamme... Ich find man bekommt einen guten Einblick in die Einstellung mancher Minderjähriger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Erschreckend zum Teil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ja, ichg laub wir sind hier soweit durch.


----------



## Beniah (24. November 2008)

Beweis deinen Eltern das deine Noten auch ohne das Spiel schlecht sein können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terriom (24. November 2008)

Schlechter Tipp Beniah, bei mir sind meine Noten mit und ohne Spiel schlecht und das überzeugt meine Eltern ganz und gar nicht. *gg


----------



## Genmokai (24. November 2008)

NantisNerathor schrieb:


> Hallo an alle..
> ich habe schon länger kein WoW mehr gespielt weil ich den Spaß an diesem Spiel verloren habe. Nun da Wrath of the Lich King kam wollte ich eig wieder anfangen zu spielen, da ich vom dem was ich in Videos gesehen habe sehr begeistert war.
> Nur meine Eltern machen mir da einen Strich durch die Rechnung. Sie meinen meine Noten wäre durch dieses Spiel stark gesunken, was auch stimmte allerding bin ich nun auf dem Weg mein Abi zu machen und bin auch sehr gut dabei. Ich habe meinen Eltern schon erklärt das ich nicht so lange am Tag spielen werde wie bisher, da ich meine Noten halten möchte und aus sportlichen gründen eh nciht mehr so viel Zeit dafür habe. Allerdings sind meine Eltern immer noch dagegen.
> 
> ...



ich geb dir den Tipp:
nutze jede minute, die du für dein abi erübrigen kannst. das sollte die für den moment einfach wichtiger sein. mir wars da damals nicht und die quittung dafür hab ich bekommen indem sich unnötigerweise meinen schnitt um 0.5 heruntergezogen hat...

WoW läuft dir nicht weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so far

Genmo


----------



## Bound86 (24. November 2008)

Also ich hab eine halbes Jahr vorm Abitur mit WoW angefangen. Man kennt das ja vielleicht, sieht diese nette Werbung mit Mister T und dem Sprüchlein: "Jetzt 10 Tage kostenlos testen!".
Da hab ich mir dann auch gedacht, probieren kann man es ja mal ^^'
Ich musste dann auch ganz schnell feststellen, dass ich da ziemlich süchtig nach geworden bin. 
Als dann die letzten echten Schultage gekommen waren und die Lernzeit nun so langsam beginnen sollte, habe ich meinen Account auf Eis gelegt, es ist nicht so schwer wie man glaubt, wenn man den ganzen Tag am lernen ist und somit eigentlich kaum Zeit hat an was anderes außer Abi zu denken.

Ich kenne dich und dein Spielverhalten nicht, dass musst du selbst einschätzen. Wenn du meinst, dass du recht schnell süchtig nach einem Spiel wirst, dann lass es in der Abizeit, sprich Klasse 12 und 13. Wenn du aber ehrlich von dir behaupten kannst, dass du ohne Probleme mal ne Woche oder so aussetzen kannst für Klausuren die öfters mal zu dritt in einer Woche vorkommen, dann kannst du meiner Meinung nach auch noch bis zum vierten Semster zocken. Spätestens dann aber solltest du aufhören, egal ob ein neues Addon kommt oder sonst was.


----------



## Thront (24. November 2008)

Beniah schrieb:


> Beweis deinen Eltern das deine Noten auch ohne das Spiel schlecht sein können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






/signed..

unwahrscheinlich schlagfertig... ich beneide dich


----------



## RoFu (25. November 2008)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> Hast Du eigentlich mal darüber nachgedacht, was du da sagst? Wenn meine Kinder in der Schule versagen, hängen sie mir Ewigkeiten auf der Tasche. Also nehme ich mir die Freiheit, lenkend einzugreifen. Meist ist es so, das es schon einige Schrauben gibt, an denen man drehen kann - was ich auch ohne Skrupel tun würde (Internetzugang sperren, alternativ Taschengeld). Irgendjemand wird ja wohl die laufenden Kosten für ein MMORPG bezahlen müssen. In den meisten Fällen, kann man diesen Hahn sperren.



Ich bekomme keinen cent Taschengeld, habe ich auch noch nie, ich gehe dafür arbeiten, da meine eltern das netz selterner nutzen ist die lösung das ich es bezahle fairer, mein PC ist auch selber bezahlt, und wenn mein eltern zuviel traffic verbrauchen fliegen sie halt mal für ne stunde aus dem netz, man kann ja auch mal sachen herunterladen wenn ich arbeiten gehe, oder?
sie wissen wann ich nicht da bin und wann sie auch mal ohne probs gerne den ganzen traffic haben dürfen

du darfst keine freiheitseinschränkungen machen, taschengeld kürzen ja, pc wegsperren ist so ne sache, das kann für dich als elternteil eines 18-jährigen durchaus das eine oder andere problem geben, und wenn der 18-jährige das internet selber unter seinem namen bezahlt dann darfst du das ihm nicht kürzen, da es nicht mehr dein eigentum ist


----------



## Hogwing (25. November 2008)

Ich denke mal, dass es im großen und ganzen darauf ankommt, wie das Gesamtverhältnis ist: wenn meine Tochter mir permanent mit ihren Rechten gekommen wäre, ohne dabei ihre Pflichten auch zu bedenken, wäre sie schneller in einer Wohnung gewesen als ihr lieb gewesen wäre, da hätte sie dann REchte ohne Ende gehabt. Das wusste sie auch immer, und hat es deswegen auch nie übertrieben. Jetzt wohnt sie allein, hat ein eigenes Kind, und sie ist dankbar im nachhinein dafür, dass man ihr schon auch Grenzen gegeben hat, die sie nun mit gutes Gewissen weitergeben kann. Das ist doch wie heutzutage mit Auszubildenden, die viele Betriebe zu recht nicht mehr einstellen mögen: erst mal alle Rechte auspacken, und dann erst das tun, was der chef sagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das Problem zieht sich vom Elternhaus nachher weiter raus auch ins Berufsleben, das merkt man bei Vorstellungsgesprächen schon nach zwei Minuten.


----------



## Terrorsatan (25. November 2008)

Ich als ehemaliger excessiv wowler kann nur sagen : WILLENSKRAFT ( und nein ich meine nicht das attribut in wow )

Ich hab mir meine Zeit früher nie eingetilt, und darunter haben meine noten natürlich auch gelitten.
Aber irgendwann habe ich geschnallt, dass es so nicht weitergehen kann ( bin nu 12te ) und hab mir gesagt : Ich spiele nur noch am Wochenende.

Man muss natürlich damit rechnen Ärger auf sich von den Guildmates zu ziehen, aber ich finde wenn es eine gute gilde ist verstehen sie es.


----------

